# Weekly Competition 2019-13



## Mike Hughey (Mar 26, 2019)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle.us - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle.us (winner's prize must be claimed within 30 days).

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com! (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Mike (MikeHughey1 'at' gmail.com) if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 60 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.
Kilominx scrambles uses the notation for Megaminx.
Redi Cube scrambles are generated using xyzzy's scrambler, which uses the older style Rubiks'kewb notation.
For Master Pyraminx, a "w" means "wide so that you turn 3 of the 4 layers. As with Pyraminx, lowercase moves are for the tips.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.


*2x2x2*
*1. *U F' U R' F2 R' U' R'
*2. *R' U' F2 R F U F2 U'
*3. *U2 R' U' F2 R F U' R' U'
*4. *F2 U' R' U F' R2 F' U
*5. *U' R2 F2 U' R' F U' R' U2

*3x3x3*
*1. *D R2 F2 D' R2 D' L2 F2 D U2 F' R2 D U' R' U2 F U2 R2 F
*2. *R2 F2 U2 F2 D2 B' U2 R2 F' R2 F U R2 F' L D R2 U' F2 U' R'
*3. *U' B2 D' L2 U2 R2 F2 U2 R2 F' R U' B2 U B2 U' R2 U L F
*4. *D2 R2 D' F2 D' R2 D B2 L2 B2 R2 F D' U B2 F' R' D' L' D U'
*5. *L2 B2 R2 U2 L2 U' B2 U' B2 R2 U F L' B' L' B' U' B' D' B2 U2

*4x4x4*
*1. *Uw' F U' Rw2 Uw' F2 Rw2 F' D' U F L R D Rw F2 Uw2 R2 D Uw2 B D2 L Rw R B' L2 B' Fw2 L2 Rw Uw' L' B Fw D' B L2 Rw2 R'
*2. *U Fw' Rw' B' Fw2 F2 Uw2 Rw2 B2 L2 Rw' Uw U2 B F2 L' Rw Fw Uw' B2 D F Uw2 U F2 U B2 Rw D2 Fw' D Uw2 Fw2 F2 Uw2 F' Rw' F' L R
*3. *B2 F2 R2 D Uw2 U F Uw Fw' R Uw2 L2 R F Rw2 D Fw2 L Uw' Rw R' D L' U Fw U F' Rw R' D' U' L' Rw' Uw2 B' Fw D F L2 B'
*4. *D U' L2 R' U2 Rw U' B Uw' L Fw Rw2 R' Uw2 U2 F R B' D Uw' U' R2 B F R2 Uw2 Rw D Fw' R Uw' R' B Uw Rw2 D' L' D2 Rw' Uw'
*5. *B' Fw2 F D F' D2 F' D Uw2 U R' Fw2 L2 Uw' B' D F' D L B' D' Fw2 D F Uw' L' R B F2 Rw R2 Uw U' Fw F L Fw R D F2

*5x5x5*
*1. *U' L B' Dw2 L B' F' Rw' D2 Bw2 Dw2 L Rw2 F' Uw Fw' L2 Lw' B L2 D' Bw U' R2 D R' Uw' Lw R U2 L Rw2 Bw2 Rw D Rw' B U Bw2 Lw' Rw2 Uw Bw' L2 Rw2 D U F' D' Dw' U' L D' U' R' Uw R Fw L2 F
*2. *D' U L Bw2 R2 Fw Rw' Fw' Dw B Rw D B' Bw' Fw D' R2 D2 F2 L Lw' Dw B' Bw2 Uw U B' F' Lw2 Bw' U B2 Fw2 Dw U' Bw' Dw B' D2 Dw Bw2 Rw2 Bw Lw2 Rw' B2 Fw' F L2 B2 Fw' R Bw R' U2 L F Dw U2 Rw'
*3. *L' Bw' U2 Rw2 B2 L' F' Uw2 B2 Bw2 U2 L2 Rw' B2 Dw2 Uw' Lw2 B' Bw2 L' B2 L2 U Bw2 Uw2 Fw2 Rw2 Fw2 D' Lw2 R2 Uw Rw2 Fw' R2 B' D' Uw2 Fw' Uw' U2 R' Dw2 Uw' U' L Uw' L2 Uw' F2 D' Dw Bw' Fw D L B Lw2 D2 Bw
*4. *D' Bw' Fw2 Dw Uw2 F Dw L F2 D' U' B2 F' L2 U2 F' L Lw2 D Dw F' Uw2 L' Fw2 Dw2 Lw B Lw2 Fw2 D' Lw Fw' Rw Uw U Lw' D U2 Lw2 Rw2 Uw2 R2 B2 Bw2 Fw' Rw2 D' L2 Lw2 Rw2 F D Dw2 B Lw B' D Uw Lw Rw
*5. *U' R2 F2 L B Bw2 Fw2 F2 D2 Fw2 Dw2 Uw2 U' Rw' F' Rw' R Bw2 Dw Bw R B2 F L Lw' D' Uw' Rw' D' Uw2 Bw F2 D2 Uw2 U2 Lw' D' L Rw' Fw' Lw2 R' B2 Dw2 Bw' U' L' Dw Bw' Rw2 Dw' Bw' F2 L2 Lw' B2 Uw Rw' Fw F2

*6x6x6*
*1. *2U 2L2 2F 2U2 2R2 R2 2D U2 L 2R2 2U2 3F' 3U 2F F' D' U' 2B 3F2 R' B 2B2 2F2 2R2 R' D B2 2B 2D' 2B 3U2 R2 D2 3U 2L2 3U2 U2 L' 2B' 3F2 2R' 3F2 F L 3R' 2U' U 3R2 B 3F' D F2 2R2 3U F 2U 2R 2F' 3R2 F 3U' 2R' U' 3R 2R R B2 3U' U B
*2. *3F R U2 2L2 2B 3F' R' D' 2B' 3F' R2 2B' L F2 2R' D 2B L 2L2 2F 3R' 2B2 L B' 3F' R' 2B2 2D 2R 3F' L' 2R' R2 2U 3F' F D' 3U 2L2 B' F2 2D2 2U' 2B2 L2 2R R' 2F2 L2 3R 2U2 3F2 2F2 2D' B' 3F2 F2 D' L2 D' B 2U B 2L2 D 3U2 2U U' F2 U2
*3. *2L2 U 3F' 3U 2U2 2L2 2F L' 2R 3U' U' 3F2 D2 3U 2U' 2L2 F2 2L D' F' L' 2R' D' B 3F D U2 2R2 R2 2B 2R' 2D L' 3U' R2 2D2 L2 R 2D' B2 3F2 2F 2D 3U2 2R2 U 3R 2R 3F D' 2U2 2R' 3F2 2F 2U' L' D2 2F' 3R R D' 3F2 2L2 2B2 2F 3R' U2 B2 3R2 D'
*4. *2U2 L' 3R2 2B F' 2L2 2B' 2F' F L D2 3R2 R' 3U' B2 3U' B' 2B 2F 2D' 2L2 3R2 3F 2R2 2D2 3F 2L2 2R2 2F F2 3U 3F' 2F' 2L' 3R' 2R' 2B2 2F' D' 2L D 2D2 L F' 2U F' 2L' R' B 2F2 2R' 2U U L2 2R B' R2 D B' 2B 3F2 2D2 U 2R' B' 2F D' 2F 2U' B'
*5. *U' F2 D' L 2L' 3R2 R 3U' 2L' 2D 3F2 3R 3U' L2 2B 3R' 2R R' 3F D' U 2L 3R2 R' 3F' 3U2 2L2 3R' R2 2D 2R' 2B2 D' 3F2 2F 2U' L2 3R' 2R R 3F 3R 2D' 3R2 2R2 2U 2F D2 L2 F R2 2D2 3F2 3U' 2L2 2R2 D' 3F' U 2L2 2U' 2B2 3U2 2B' 2R' 3U2 3R' U' R' 3F2

*7x7x7*
*1. *2B F2 D2 F 3L 3D2 B' 3R' 2D2 3B 3D' 2L 2R' 2F 3R2 3B2 2U F' U' 2F 3L 3R U2 2L 2B2 3F2 2D U2 3F' 2F' 2U' U 3B2 L 2L' 3L' 2R 2D2 2F 3D 2B' 3R2 3B D' 2U' L 3R2 2F' 3D' 3U' 3F2 3U' B' D 2U2 L2 2L' 3R 3D' 2L2 R' 3F2 U 2L' 3B 2D2 R 3U2 2B2 2F2 3U2 R2 2B R' 2D 3F L2 2U 3B 2F 2L2 3R' 2R D2 3B2 D2 3L D2 2D F U' 3B2 3R 3D 3F' U 3R 2U' 2L2 3L'
*2. *2F' 2R' 2U' U2 L2 2L2 R' 3F2 3L2 2R B' 2L' 3L' 2F2 D 3D' L' 2L2 3F' D2 B2 2U' 3L' 2U2 R2 3D2 B' 2B D2 2D L' 3F2 3D' 3L' 3B' 2R 3D 2U' L2 3R B 2B F' D F' 3L' 2U' R2 D' 2B2 2F L R' U2 3L 3F' 3U' U2 3B2 3D' R2 2D 3U2 2U 3R D 2U 3B2 3U 2U2 R F' 2D2 2U 2L' 3L' 3R D 3L2 D' 3F2 F2 2L 3R' F 3R2 2R 2B2 2U 2L2 D' 3U' B2 L2 2R 2U F' 2U2 B 3D'
*3. *L 3L 3R2 R' 2B2 F2 3R' 2R R' B2 2B 3U 2F2 3R' 2F' 2D 3L U 3L D2 2U 3L2 2D2 2U' L' 2R' 2D 2U 3F2 2L' 2R2 B' 2F' F2 2R 3U U2 2F' U2 3R' 3U 3L 2B 2R2 3D 3U2 3L 2R2 3D' 3U' B2 3B2 3F' 3L 3D 2L B2 2D2 F2 L' R 3D' 3U 3F 3D2 2U' 2B' 3F' 2F2 L 2L2 D 2B 2R' F2 3U' 2U U2 2B' D 2L2 3B2 2F2 2U' B' 3F2 L' 2U R' 3F' F' 3D U' 3L2 2B2 2F 2U2 3F2 2D 3B'
*4. *2L' D2 3L2 2R 3F' 3U2 B' 2R2 2B2 3F' 3D L' 2L' 2F2 2L' B L2 3L' B' 3U' 2F2 F2 3D' 3R2 F' 3U2 2L2 3B 3U' 2U' L 3L2 U2 3B L 3R 2F 3D' 2R' 3D 2B 2F2 2U L' B' 3R' 2D2 3U2 2B2 3D' 2L2 3U' 3L2 2B2 3B' 3F2 F' 3D 3R' 3U 2F2 U2 L 2L 2R2 R' 2U' F 3L2 2D' 3B2 2F 3L2 2U' U2 3F' F' 3D2 3L 3B 3U 3R' U' L R2 B 2B F' 3D2 F 3D2 2U' R' 3B 3R2 F 2R2 3B' 2R R'
*5. *U2 2B 3U 2L' R2 D2 2U' R 3U L' 2R U2 R2 2D' L' 3L' D2 3U' 3B2 L' 2L D' 2R R D' 2L 3R' U2 2L' F2 L 3R2 B 2B2 2R2 2B 2F2 3U' 2U2 U2 3R 3B' 2F 2U' L 3D' 3U' 2U2 U' 2F 3L2 D' B2 2B' 3F 2L B D' 3U 2R2 3D' B' 2B' 3B' 2F' 3D2 2L2 3U' 3R2 D' 3B2 D 2U2 U' 2L' 2B' L2 2F L 3D 3U' L' 3R 2B' 3U' 3F 2F2 U 3L' 3R' 3F' 3D' 2R 3B2 2D2 3L2 3R' D2 2L 3D

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *R' U F' R F' R U2 F'
*2. *U R F' U2 F' R' F U' F2 U2
*3. *R F2 U' F R2 U' R2 U R' U'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *L2 B' D B F2 L' B' L F2 D L2 U' R D' B2 U2 F' L2 U2 L2 Uw
*2. *U' R U2 F L' F' R L2 F' L2 D2 F2 R L' B R2 U2 D2 L U' D
*3. *U2 B D' U R2 B D B2 F' D U' R2 D2 L2 U' F2 R2 D L' Fw' Uw2

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *Rw B Uw' Rw2 B Rw2 D2 U2 Rw' F2 L2 Rw D Uw2 B' Fw2 D' Uw' Rw' Fw' R' Fw' L' Uw' Fw L2 Fw' F' D' Uw2 B Fw2 F2 U2 F' Rw R Uw2 Rw Uw'
*2. *F Uw Rw F2 R F R' Fw' F' Rw B' U R2 F R D' R Fw' Rw' U2 Fw2 F' D2 Fw' D' R2 B Fw2 Uw' B Fw L' Rw' B2 Rw2 F2 Uw' B' F L2
*3. *R2 Uw' F' U L R U L2 F' D' Uw' B2 U2 Fw Uw2 B Fw2 D2 B' Uw2 B' Fw Uw2 L R' Uw' Rw U Fw Rw B L' R2 Uw2 U' Fw2 D Rw2 R Fw

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *B Lw B D2 Uw' L' Lw2 Rw2 R D R' B2 Bw' Lw2 B' Lw Bw' D' Bw2 D' Fw' U' Rw2 Dw U' Fw R2 B Fw' F' D' B' Bw Rw2 Uw' Bw2 L2 Rw2 Bw2 L B' Dw' B Bw2 U L Uw L Dw2 L' F' Rw Bw2 F' L Rw' B2 D F' Lw2
*2. *B2 Uw' Bw2 Fw2 U Fw2 U Bw2 U2 F2 L' B Rw D Rw' Uw2 B' Lw2 D U R Bw2 R Dw' U B2 L2 Bw U' L Dw Lw D' R2 F' D2 Uw Fw' Dw2 Lw2 F' Lw D2 Dw' Fw' Rw2 Uw Lw Dw2 U B' Bw2 Fw D Dw2 U Bw2 F' Dw2 U'
*3. *Uw' F Uw2 Fw D L' B L2 R' Dw Rw Dw' Uw2 U F R2 B Bw2 L' Rw' Bw U F Uw' U' Rw2 Fw' Uw' F2 D2 Dw Uw' U' R' Fw' F' Lw Rw F2 U2 Bw' Rw' Fw' F2 D Lw Dw2 U2 Lw' Rw' Uw2 Fw' D' L' Rw' Fw Rw R2 Bw' D'

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *D 3R 2F2 3R2 3F 2F F2 U' L2 2R' 3F2 D' 2U2 U' L' 2L 3R 2U 2R 3U' R2 D2 2F L 2F' 3R2 2D 3U2 U2 L2 2L 3R2 2U' L' 3R2 2D2 2L R' 2D2 2F2 2U' B2 2B L2 2L R 3U' 2F L' 2R2 R2 U B2 2B2 D' 2L2 R' B2 3F 3R R' 2B2 D' F2 R' B 3U2 B 2B2 F'

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *3L' 2F 3L' 3R2 B 3B 2F2 R' D' R' F' U' 2B2 2F' F2 2U' 3L' 3U2 3L2 U2 3R2 2D U 2B 3R' 2B2 3B' 3F2 2F2 F R2 2B 2L' 2B R2 3F 3U' 3R R' F2 3L' 2B2 3B2 2L 3L2 2R B2 3U' B' 2B 2U2 3B' 3L' 3B' 2R' 2D 3D' 3B R 2D2 3D F' L2 R2 3B2 F' R' U2 2R2 2B' U2 F2 2U2 3B 2D 3R' 2F' 2L' 2R' B' D 3F 3D 2R2 U 3B' 3D' 2B 2F 2D2 3B' L' 2U2 U 2B2 D 2D' 3F 2U 2L

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *D2 F L B D' B' U' L R' U D2 B' R2 U L' D2 R B2 F2 U' Fw Uw2
*2. *L R' U2 B' F R2 U B L2 D B R2 D' R' U L2 D R F2 Rw Uw'
*3. *U2 R B2 R' B' U B2 U' D L B' U2 F' D F' L2 R U R2 U2 Rw2 Uw2
*4. *B R2 F D2 B' U' L2 F D F2 B R B' F R2 D R2 B D2 U R2 Fw Uw'
*5. *B D' F' B' R' F R2 B' D' U' B2 U L D' B F2 U R D R Fw'
*6. *R2 F2 U' R' L2 D R2 L2 F2 B' L U F' R2 B' U F' B2 R' Uw
*7. *D' B' U' D B2 D' R B2 R2 D B' F2 U' R F' L2 F2 U' R' L2 Fw Uw'
*8. *U2 B2 U' F2 L D2 R L2 F' R' F R' D' R B' R' D2 R2 F L D2 Rw' Uw
*9. *D U2 F2 L2 F R' U' L' U' L' F2 B U D R L2 U' L B' F2 Rw2 Uw2
*10. *D F D' L F' B2 R2 B' D2 F' D2 U L F2 B D R' U2 L D' Rw Uw2
*11. *D F R' F2 D' R B2 R2 B' D2 U F' U' F' L D U' R' B2 Rw2
*12. *R U2 F L F U2 F R B' R2 U2 R' U' D' R F2 U' D L2 U2 Fw' Uw
*13. *B F' D' F' R D U' B2 R2 B2 U2 L' F' R B' L2 D F2 D2 L B Uw2
*14. *U L U R' B' U2 F D2 F B R B R2 D R D B' L U2 B2 D2 Fw Uw
*15. *U2 R2 U D2 B2 U2 B L2 D B' F' L B' U R' B' U' L2 D2 Rw2 Uw
*16. *B R' B R2 L2 U' R L2 D2 R2 F2 D U R U2 R2 U' D B L' Fw Uw'
*17. *B' D F B R2 L' B R' B F' D F2 B2 R' D U F2 U' L' B' F2 Rw' Uw2
*18. *L' R' D L' B' D' F2 U L' F' B2 U R' F' D' L U2 L F B Rw2 Uw
*19. *D L' F B' R2 B2 L' U2 R F' L2 B' L' B R2 B' R B' R' U2 Fw Uw'
*20. *B F L2 U' B2 U B' L B L U' R' B2 U2 F B' R' D' B R' B Rw2 Uw
*21. *L U2 F' B L2 R F' R F L' U B' L' R' B' F U D' B2 U L' Fw Uw'
*22. *R F2 R B2 D' U2 L2 U' R2 F2 D2 L B F' L R2 F R D2 Fw Uw2
*23. *B' F2 L D2 L2 B F2 U2 B2 R2 D U F2 U2 F' L R U2 F2 D2 Rw Uw2
*24. *R2 B U L F U' R L F' L2 B' D F U F B D2 B U Rw2 Uw2
*25. *D2 F L2 R' F U2 F' B' L2 F2 D R L' U' L' B2 D2 B2 L U2 R2 Fw' Uw'
*26. *U2 D B' U' D2 L' R D R2 D2 F' R2 B2 R2 L2 D2 R' L2 D Rw Uw'
*27. *R L2 D2 R L B' R' B R F' B U' F2 U L2 U' L' U' D F R2 Fw' Uw'
*28. *B' F' R F D' B' U' R' D2 B2 L B D B' D B2 D R' U2 R' Fw Uw2
*29. *D R2 U' R' U2 D R' B D F' L' B2 U' L' D F' U F' D Rw2 Uw
*30. *R' U2 B' R2 F' D L R2 B2 R' F2 D2 L' B' L U R L2 U' L2 F Rw Uw
*31. *L2 R2 B' L' B2 L D L2 D2 F2 U' B' F L' R' D' R' B2 D U2 B2
*32. *F2 B R' U2 L2 F' U' R2 F' L2 D' L U' B R2 B F' L2 F2 D F2 Rw' Uw2
*33. *D' R B2 R' D2 U2 F2 D2 F' B R L U D2 B2 F U L B2 F D' Rw2 Uw'
*34. *B2 L2 D F2 B2 U' B' D L' U' B R L F2 R' B' U R B2 Rw' Uw'
*35. *U2 R2 F2 U2 L2 B' D2 U L D2 L U L' R2 F' R' B' L' D2 Rw Uw2
*36. *R F2 L F2 B L2 U' F D L2 B' L D U' R F2 L B U2 L Fw' Uw2
*37. *B2 D2 F' L' D B' R2 B' U B2 R2 L F' D F L2 D2 U2 F2 R Fw Uw2
*38. *B' U' L2 F2 L' D' F' D R' D' B L' R' U B' R2 D2 B' U D2 B' Rw Uw
*39. *D2 F U R D' L2 R F2 R F2 L F2 L F' D2 R2 B D2 R D' Fw Uw'
*40. *D' F D' U2 R' F U L D2 U2 R D L U B U2 R' D2 U B2 L Fw Uw'
*41. *L' B' L2 U' D' L F' R B D U2 L2 D' F' R B' F' L R U F' Rw2 Uw'
*42. *B2 D2 F D2 B2 D U L D2 F' B' R D2 L R F' B R2 B' L U2 Rw' Uw2
*43. *R D F' L' R' B' F2 R' U R' L' U F R2 L2 F L' B' U Rw Uw
*44. *B2 U2 F' D' R2 L B2 D' B2 U' F R' U2 L R B' F R2 L2 U2 R2 Fw Uw2
*45. *B2 R' B2 L2 U' F' U' F D2 B' R' U' F B R' F R2 L2 B' Rw2 Uw
*46. *B2 L2 F2 L D' U2 F D2 R' F' U2 D2 B' F' D2 F D U2 L2 U R Fw' Uw
*47. *F2 U R2 F2 U' B U R2 L' D B2 F D F2 U R D R2 L2 Fw Uw2
*48. *F' D2 B R U D2 F D U L B L R2 B2 L U' R F D R2 Fw'
*49. *U2 D' B2 D' F' L' D F U' F2 B U2 L B2 L2 D2 U R' B' Rw Uw2
*50. *U F2 D R F U F R2 D2 R B' D' R' D' L' R2 D2 R' B' D' U Rw Uw'
*51. *L' D2 R D R2 L' D2 R2 D2 U' F2 L2 D2 L R F B' R B F2 Rw Uw'
*52. *R2 L U' L' B' F2 R' F2 U R L2 D L D' F2 D L2 D R Fw' Uw'
*53. *U2 R' D' B2 L' R D' U2 B L B2 R2 U F U B' D R' L2 B' F2 Rw Uw
*54. *D' F R2 B' L R2 B' R B R U F2 L' U' B' D' L U2 R' U'
*55. *D U2 F L U' D' R2 F R' F U2 D B D' R B2 L R2 B F Rw' Uw
*56. *B' R' B D2 L' F' D U' L R2 B' D F2 D F2 B2 D F2 B' L' Fw' Uw2
*57. *U' L' D2 R' B' D2 F R2 F R2 F2 B2 U' L U' F2 R L' D2 R Fw' Uw'
*58. *R2 B2 L2 B2 F' R2 L2 B2 R D R' F' R2 F2 D B' U R' L2 F2 Rw Uw2
*59. *B2 R2 B L' U R2 U' F' R' D2 F' R2 F2 L2 D2 R F R U Rw' Uw2
*60. *F' R' B' L' F D' R F B2 U D2 F' D' B2 R' F B L2 R2 B L2 Fw' Uw2

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *F2 L2 F B' L' U' R' U2 R B2 U2 F' L2 B' U2 R2 F2 R2 F
*2. *L D2 B2 R' B2 D2 U2 L2 R F2 R' B' U2 L' F' R D B R2
*3. *R F' B' L2 B' R' L2 F2 L' F' U B2 U' F2 D2 L2 D2 L2 B2 L2 B2
*4. *U R' B2 L U F' L2 U B R F R2 F2 U2 R2 L2 U2 B R2 D2 B2
*5. *R2 D2 F2 L2 U2 B2 U' B2 L2 D B2 F' L R2 F U' F R U' B L

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *U2 L F2 D2 L2 R D2 B2 L2 R' U' R' B' L' D2 R' U L2 B F D
*2. *D2 B L2 R2 F D2 L2 F' D2 L2 F U' L B R' D R U R' D2
*3. *U2 F L2 F R2 U2 F2 R2 F' L2 F' L' R' F' D F' D' R D2 U F'
*4. *R2 F2 L' B2 R2 D2 L2 U2 B2 U2 R F U' R B D F L R' D R
*5. *D B2 U B2 U R2 U B2 U' B2 R2 F R F2 U' L2 U' B R2 F L'

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *F2 R2 F' R2 B' L2 F U2 F2 D2 L2 R F L2 U' L F2 D U L2 R2
*2. *U' L2 D2 R2 F2 R' F D' L' B2 L2 U' D2 L2 U B2 U R2 F2 D'
*3. *F2 L2 D2 R' U2 L' D2 F2 L U2 R2 B' D' F' L' F' U L' D F2 R'
*4. *L2 B2 L2 R2 F' D2 F' U2 R2 F' R2 D' R U' L2 B2 F' R' F' L2 F2
*5. *F' R2 U2 F' L2 U2 L2 U2 B' R2 F L' U L D2 R2 F2 R2 U R'

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F U2 B2 F2 U' F2 R2 F2 R2 D' L2 U R' D B' F2 L2 U' R F U2 B' R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F U L2 D' F2 U2 R2 U' R2 U B2 U' B' L' B R2 D B2 F' U' B' L' R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F U2 L2 R2 U' L2 U' B2 U L2 U2 B2 R B2 F2 U2 B2 D B' R U2 L R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay*
*2. *U2 F U' R2 F R U' R U2
*3. *U R2 B2 R2 U2 L2 U' L2 F2 U' R2 B' D2 U2 R F R2 F U B U'
*4. *B Fw2 Uw2 U' L' Fw2 F' Rw' D' Uw' F' R' D' Fw L' Fw' D2 F Rw2 D' Uw' U' B L2 Uw R' D R2 Uw2 F' U B2 L Rw' U2 Rw' Fw' D' Uw2 R

*2+3+4+5 Relay*
*2. *U R2 F U F U' R U2
*3. *L2 U2 L2 D2 U' L2 B2 D R2 B2 L2 R' D F2 U L D' R2 B R
*4. *Fw L' Uw' U R2 Fw R' B Uw' B2 D' L U2 L D' Uw L' R D Uw2 L' B2 D2 U' L2 Rw F' Uw' B' F2 U B' D Rw' Fw' D Uw' Rw2 B2 Uw'
*5. *D' Bw' Fw' Lw' Rw' R2 Fw D' Dw Bw Rw B2 L2 Rw' R' B2 Bw2 Fw2 F Uw' Bw2 F2 L' Lw2 Rw' B' Dw' R' Dw2 Lw' Rw' U2 L2 Rw2 R' Uw' U2 Lw Rw R Bw2 Fw' Lw' Rw D2 L2 Lw' Rw' D2 L' Bw2 Fw D' Rw2 D2 L D Lw2 Rw2 R2

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay*
*2. *F U2 F2 U' F' U F2 R2 U
*3. *R' B2 U2 L' D2 U2 R' F2 R' F2 R2 U B2 L' R' F2 L' F U' B F'
*4. *D2 L' Rw D R Fw L Rw' Fw' D U' L2 D' L' Rw2 Uw' Fw D' Uw' R' Fw' L B Uw2 B' Fw' R' Fw2 D B' F U B2 Fw F' U2 Fw F2 Uw' Fw
*5. *Lw' F' L' Uw2 U' Bw' L' Rw2 B2 Bw2 Fw' L Dw2 R Bw2 L Lw2 B2 Bw' Uw Lw F L' R' Fw2 F2 Uw2 L2 Lw2 Rw Uw' F L2 F U2 Lw2 Bw2 R' Fw' R' D' Dw U2 F' R' Uw Rw2 Bw L' Rw' R2 Uw Fw D Uw U2 B L' Dw2 Bw2
*6. *U2 2L2 2U2 3R 2R' 2F 2U' F 2R' D 3U2 2R' F L 3U2 2L' 3U' L' R U' 3F D B R2 3U 3F' 2F' U B L 2L B2 2U2 B2 3R2 2U2 B2 D 3R2 U' L2 R 2F2 L 3R2 F2 2R 2F' 2U2 B D' 3U' L2 2L 3R' 2R R 2F' 2R R2 F L 2U2 U 2L' 2D B' 3F2 D' L2

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay*
*2. *U' R U2 F U' F R2 F2 U
*3. *B R2 B' U2 B2 D2 F U2 B F' U2 R' B2 U' L2 F' L2 R' D L F2
*4. *U' B2 Fw Rw2 R2 B' F D2 B Rw2 U L R2 D2 F' L2 B2 D Uw' B R' Fw2 L2 Rw' Fw2 L2 B' D2 Uw U Fw F' Rw' U' B2 L' Uw' L' R Fw
*5. *U F' L Lw F2 Lw2 Rw2 Uw' L2 U' B D2 Dw L Uw2 Bw' Fw' U' L2 Rw2 R' D' Rw' R' Uw2 L2 Rw2 R2 Uw' Bw2 Rw2 Uw' Lw Rw2 Fw F Uw2 U R2 B L2 R Dw Uw' U' Lw D2 Fw D2 Dw2 Bw2 Fw2 D' R2 D U' L2 F D2 L2
*6. *U2 2L' 3R 3U2 2U' U F' D2 2U U2 F2 L R 3U2 2U2 U F 2R2 3F' R' 2F 3U' 2L' 2R2 D U' L2 2B 2D' 2U' F' 2U2 L 2D2 2U U R 3U2 3F 2L U2 2F2 3R' 3F2 L F2 2U 3F' L' 2L2 3R' B 2B2 3R R' 2B' L2 3F 3R B' 2R 2D' L' 2R 2F' 2D2 3R R2 3U2 2B2
*7. *L2 D 3D' 2F 2D2 3D' U' B2 3F' L' 3L' 3R 2R' 3D' 3U 3B2 2U2 U2 2F2 F2 2L2 2B' 3L R2 3B2 2R2 R2 U2 R' 3B' 2D2 3U2 2L' 3R' 3B2 3D' 3F' 2D2 3F' 3R 2D2 U2 2R2 F' D' B2 2B2 2R' B2 3U 3R' D 3D' B' F2 2D2 3F' 2L' 2B2 3F2 3D' B2 2U' 3B2 3D2 3B 3F' 2F 2L2 2B' 3F2 3D' 3U' B' 2F' 2L' 3R 2R2 3U2 3B 3D' 2R2 3D2 F' U 3B2 2D' L' 3U 2U L 2D' B 2U F' 2R2 3D' 3R' 2D2 3R

*Clock*
*1. *UR3+ DR4- DL5+ UL1- U4+ R1+ D1- L4+ ALL4+ y2 U3- R6+ D2+ L4- ALL6+ DR UL 
*2. *UR4+ DR3- DL4+ UL2- U6+ R2+ D2+ L3- ALL5+ y2 U0+ R3+ D6+ L4- ALL3+ DR 
*3. *UR3+ DR4- DL0+ UL4+ U3+ R6+ D4- L5- ALL4+ y2 U2- R1- D1- L4- ALL5+ UR DL UL 
*4. *UR6+ DR4- DL0+ UL1+ U2+ R5+ D1- L1+ ALL0+ y2 U4+ R0+ D3- L1+ ALL0+ DR DL 
*5. *UR3+ DR2- DL1- UL3+ U4+ R3- D1- L1- ALL4+ y2 U5+ R5- D5+ L2- ALL1+ UR 

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
*2. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
*3. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*4. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*5. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *U L' R' B U' R' U' B' L l' r
*2. *B R' U B L' U L l' b u
*3. *B' R' L' U' R' U' R' r b'
*4. *L R B L' R B' L R B b' u'
*5. *U' R B' R' B' R' B L l' r

*Square-1*
*1. *(-5, 0) / (-4, -1) / (0, 3) / (-2, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-4, -1) / (1, 4) / (-4, 3) / (0, -3) / (-2, -1) / (3, 2) / (2, 0) / (-5, 0)
*2. *(-5, 0) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (2, -4) / (1, -2) / (-1, 2) / (-2, 1) / (-4, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (0, -4) / (0, 1) / (0, 4)
*3. *(1, 0) / (2, 2) / (1, -2) / (-1, -4) / (4, 1) / (0, -3) / (-1, 2) / (-5, 1) / (5, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (0, -2) / (2, 0) / (-2, 0)
*4. *(-3, -1) / (-5, -5) / (3, 0) / (-1, 2) / (1, -2) / (2, -1) / (4, 1) / (-4, -3) / (0, -3) / (0, -1) / (0, -4) / (4, 0) /
*5. *(-2, 0) / (2, 2) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (4, 1) / (-4, -1) / (0, -3) / (0, 3) / (0, 4) / (3, 0) / (1, 0) / (-4, 0) / (2, 0) / (-2, -1)

*Skewb*
*1. *L U' B' R B' L' R' L' B L B'
*2. *L B R' L' R U B L R' B' U'
*3. *U L R' U L U L R' U R U'
*4. *B L U' B L B' U R' L R' L'
*5. *B R U B' U B R' B L' B' U

*KiloMinx*
*1. * R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U' x2
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U x2
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U x2
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*2. * R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U x2
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U' x2
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U' x2
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*3. * R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U' x2
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U x2
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U' x2
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
*4. * R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U x2
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U' x2
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U' x2
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
*5. * R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U' x2
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U' x2
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U' x2
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U

*Mini Guildford*
*2. *F R U2 R F U R F2 U2
*3. *F' D2 B2 L2 B D2 F' L2 F' D2 F2 L' D2 U R D' R2 U2 B' D2 R2
*4. *Uw2 B' Fw' U' Fw' F' Uw' B' Uw2 U F' L2 R' B D' Rw2 B2 Fw2 F' Uw' L Fw F U2 F D' Fw2 U F' L2 D' L2 R' D2 L2 Uw' B2 L2 U2 Fw'
*5. *Uw2 U' Lw2 Rw' R Uw' B' D2 B2 Dw' U' F2 Lw2 D2 Lw2 R2 Bw D2 Uw' Lw R' Fw L D2 Dw' Lw2 D2 B' U2 L' Rw2 R B2 Dw Uw2 Fw2 F D Lw' U B2 L Uw' Bw Uw L D2 F2 Rw' B Bw' Fw D2 Uw2 U' R2 F Dw2 R' Dw
*OH. *R F U2 R' D F L2 F L B U B2 R2 L2 U D2 F2 D R2 D' F2
*Clock. *UR5- DR3- DL3- UL4- U1+ R1+ D3- L1+ ALL3+ y2 U1+ R2- D3- L3+ ALL6+ DL 
*Mega. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
*Pyra. *U R U' L R L R' U' B r' b' u
*Square-1. *(1, 0) / (-1, 2) / (1, -2) / (0, -3) / (0, 3) / (0, -3) / (3, -3) / (-4, -1) / (0, 1) / (0, -3) / (4, 5) / (6, 0) / (-4, 0) / (-1, -2) / (-2, 6) /
*Skewb. *L R U B U L' B U R' U' R

*Redi Cube*
*1. *R l r' R' b' f r' f L' R' B' L R B' L' F R
*2. *b' f' l' r R' F f l F' L' F' L F' R' B' L
*3. *F' L b' l' b f' l' L F R' B F L R' F' L
*4. *L F' b' B l' b' f' F L l L' R B' F R F R'
*5. *R b l f' r f l B L R' B' R' B F L B

*Master Pyraminx*
*1. *Rw' U B' Uw Lw B U' Uw' Rw Lw Bw' Uw R Lw' Bw' U Lw' R' Rw' Bw Lw Rw' R' Uw' Bw R U' Uw Bw' Uw' Bw Rw B' Uw Bw Rw' Lw' Bw' U B' u l' b'
*2. *B Uw Lw B R' U' Bw U' Lw R Rw Lw' R L' Bw' Uw' L' Lw Bw' L' R Uw' L' R Bw' L' Uw' B' Bw Uw Lw R' Rw L' B Uw B Lw U R u' r' l' b'
*3. *R' Rw' L B U' Lw Bw' U R B Lw' L Bw Lw Uw Rw' L U' Uw Rw' Lw' Rw' L B U' Lw Uw Rw B' U R Bw R Rw B' U' Uw R' L B u b
*4. *Rw' R' Bw' L Lw Bw Rw U Bw' Uw L' U' R' Lw Uw' Rw L Lw' B' Bw Rw' R B L' U' Uw R Bw' L' R U' Uw Bw' Uw U' L B' Bw Rw Lw u' r
*5. *B' Rw' R L Lw' Bw' U B Uw' L' B Rw' Lw' R' Rw B Uw R' Rw' U Bw' B' U R' L Lw Uw U L' R Lw' B Bw' Uw' Lw U Rw Uw' L Rw u r


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Mar 26, 2019)

3x3 -> new competition PB for me:

(14.16) 14.57 14.58 (DNF) 14.55

*=14.57*

extremely consistent avg, too bad I got a pop on 4th solve, but it woudn't be sub15 IMO

gogogo sub14


----------



## CyanSandwich (Mar 28, 2019)

FMC

*1. *R' U' F U2 B2 F2 U' F2 R2 F2 R2 D' L2 U R' D B' F2 L2 U' R F U2 B' R' U' F


Spoiler



D (B' L F' D') //EO+sq
(R B R2) //sq
U2 F' L2 F2 L' D2 L D2 //bad5c (16)

sk: D U2 * F' L2 F2 L' D2 L D2 R2 B' R' D F L' ^ B
^ L F2 L' B L F2 L' B'
* D' F' U2 F & D F' U2 F
& R' D L2 D' R D L2 D'

sol: U2 F' U2 F R' D L2 D' R D L2 F' U2 L2 F2 L' D2 L D2 R2 B' R' D F' L' B L F2 L' (29)



*2. *R' U' F U L2 D' F2 U2 R2 U' R2 U B2 U' B' L' B R2 D B2 F' U' B' L' R' U' F


Spoiler



U2 L B L' (L) //222
(F) F U (U2) //223
(R2 F2 R2 D R2 D') R //F2L
L' U2 R U R' U L F //3c (24)

sk: U2 L B L' F U ^ R L' U2 R U R' U L F D R2 D' R2 F2 R2 U2 F' L'
^ F L' B2 L F' L' B2 L

sol: U2 L B L' F U F L' B2 L F' L' B2 R U2 R U R' U L F D R2 D' R2 F2 R2 U2 F' L' (30)



*3. *R' U' F U2 L2 R2 U' L2 U' B2 U L2 U2 B2 R B2 F2 U2 B2 D B' R U2 L R' U' F 


Spoiler



I like this solution. Found it early and had some decent skeletons, but couldn't beat it.

F' R2 D' R //EO
L2 F2 //222
B' R2 B R2 //223
B' U' B //sq+pairs
U B2 U2 B U2 //leave block comm
U' F' U2 B U B' U2 F //solved

sol: F' R2 D' R L2 F2 B' R2 B R2 B' U' B U B2 U2 B U2 U' F' U2 B U B' U2 F (25)


----------



## Juicejam (Apr 1, 2019)

2x2: 4.77, (4.87), 3.94, 4.26 (3.86) = 4.32
3x3: 13.34, (15.12), 14.55, (11.59), 14.30 = 14.06
4x4: (56.52), (1:11.36), 1:00.49, 1:04.56, 1:05.82 = 1:03.62
5x5: 2:21.71, 2:09.80, (2:07.49), (2:27.52), 2:21.31 = 2:17.61
OH: (28:18), (24.36), 25.83, 27.10, 26.58 = 26.50
Pyraminx (I had to use modded shengshou pls don't judge): 14.36, (24.01), 17.67, (10.80), 12.86 = 14.96
Skewb: (11.42), (17.15), 12.77, 15.38, 12.91 = 13.69
2-3-4 Relay: 1:44.34
2-3-4-5 Relay: 3:39.98
2BLD: 32.03, 31.01, 29.03
3BLD: 2:00.29, 2:09.91, 2:12.64+
MBLD: 7/7 (44:37.69)


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 2, 2019)

Results for week 13: Congratulations to OriginalUsername, JoXCuber, and thembldlord!

*2x2x2*(164)
1.  1.43 Legomanz
2.  1.77 PlatonCuber
3.  1.78 asacuber
3.  1.78 TheDubDubJr


Spoiler



5.  1.92 turtwig
6.  1.95 MichaelNielsen
6.  1.95 JakubDrobny
8.  2.00 PokeCubes
9.  2.03 vedroboev
10.  2.04 Luke Garrett
11.  2.07 The Cubinator
12.  2.09 Richie72
12.  2.09 TipsterTrickster
14.  2.17 OriginalUsername
15.  2.19 Kylegadj
15.  2.19 Mateusz.K
17.  2.23 [email protected]
18.  2.27 JoXCuber
18.  2.27 2017LAMB06
20.  2.41 jancsi02
21.  2.44 ExultantCarn
21.  2.44 Trig0n
23.  2.46 blacksanta
24.  2.51 CubicPickle
25.  2.53 avshalom
26.  2.55 DhruvA
27.  2.56 MrKuba600
28.  2.60 Nicos
29.  2.61 Angry_Mob
30.  2.65 Elf
31.  2.68 NathanaelCubes
32.  2.69 aaron paskow
32.  2.69 jason3141
32.  2.69 DGCubes
35.  2.72 mihnea3000
35.  2.72 AidanNoogie
37.  2.73 Coneman
37.  2.73 Liam Wadek
39.  2.76 Connor Yungbluth
40.  2.79 Zeke Mackay
40.  2.79 Awesomesaucer
42.  2.81 milo black
42.  2.81 YoniStrass
44.  2.82 TheodorNordstrand
45.  2.85 [email protected]
46.  2.86 HawaiiLife745
47.  2.87 Kerry_Creech
48.  2.92 ichcubegern
49.  2.94 MCuber
50.  2.97 Marcus Siu
51.  3.00 tJardigradHe
52.  3.02 Allagos
53.  3.03 Pyra42
54.  3.06 camcuber
55.  3.07 RileyN23
56.  3.12 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
57.  3.14 cuberkid10
57.  3.14 fun at the joy
59.  3.16 Antto Pitkänen
60.  3.23 Shadowjockey
61.  3.29 Ontricus
62.  3.31 skewber10
63.  3.34 NoProblemCubing
64.  3.35 bennettstouder
65.  3.36 ARandomCuber
66.  3.43 V.Kochergin
67.  3.44 2016LAIL01
68.  3.45 Brizzle
69.  3.46 Turkey vld
70.  3.48 JMHCubed
71.  3.52 Manatee 10235
72.  3.55 Toothcraver55
73.  3.62 Jonah Jarvis
74.  3.68 riz3ndrr
75.  3.69 Cooki348
76.  3.70 Matt Hudon
76.  3.70 Aleksandar Dukleski
76.  3.70 CubicCubes
79.  3.75 sasha_dev
79.  3.75 G2013
81.  3.76 trav1
82.  3.77 Coinman_
83.  3.79 Dylan Swarts
84.  3.81 TheCubingAddict980
84.  3.81 MartinN13
86.  3.84 buzzteam4
87.  3.85 VJW
87.  3.85 gutte02
89.  3.89 Neb
90.  3.90 MattP98
91.  3.96 OwenB
92.  4.00 thembldlord
93.  4.03 Ivan95
93.  4.03 Ghost Cuber
95.  4.05 Fred Lang
96.  4.09 Mikikajek
97.  4.11 xyzzy
98.  4.12 begiuli65
98.  4.12 Janav Gupta
100.  4.13 Moreno van Rooijen
101.  4.15 whatshisbucket
101.  4.15 Logan
103.  4.18 EdubCubes
103.  4.18 tigermaxi
103.  4.18 Schmizee
103.  4.18 abunickabhi
107.  4.26 Sub1Hour
108.  4.32 Juicejam
109.  4.36 niclas.mach
110.  4.38 Last Layer King
111.  4.51 The Rubiks GRUbe
112.  4.53 WorldoBlocks
113.  4.62 Hjerpower
114.  4.64 sigalig
115.  4.74 SnappyCuber
116.  4.78 goidlon
117.  4.82 OJ Cubing
117.  4.82 Parke187
119.  4.89 M O
120.  4.96 Bogdan
121.  5.08 PredtherCuber
122.  5.18 lucas
123.  5.24 Glomnipotent
124.  5.25 m24816
125.  5.28 dhafin
126.  5.29 PotatoesAreUs
127.  5.37 Rubiksdude4144
128.  5.40 InlandEmpireCuber
129.  5.44 Billybong378
130.  5.52 Infraredlizards
130.  5.52 theos
132.  5.54 TomTheCuber101
132.  5.54 SpartanSailor
134.  5.57 John Benwell
135.  5.66 BleachedTurtle
136.  5.86 [email protected]
137.  5.87 swankfukinc
138.  5.89 Nayano
139.  6.07 filipemtx
139.  6.07 borjan baboski
141.  6.11 Bonmon2
142.  6.25 vilkkuti25
143.  6.30 20luky3
144.  6.31 Bubbagrub
145.  6.36 Petri Krzywacki
146.  6.44 yovliporat
147.  6.49 UnknownCanvas
148.  6.61 Deri Nata Wijaya
149.  6.65 topppits
150.  6.71 EphraYeem
151.  7.11 RishiS_15
152.  7.17 lego303
153.  7.22 d4m1no
154.  7.30 SuperCheese
155.  7.31 Mike Hughey
155.  7.31 PingPongCuber
157.  7.46 Worm 09624
158.  7.47 markdlei
159.  7.58 RandomPerson84
160.  9.15 [email protected]
161.  10.30 keebruce
162.  10.38 Jacck
163.  11.90 hadofhfo
164.  22.52 NickS


*3x3x3*(196)
1.  7.90 cuberkid10
2.  7.94 OriginalUsername
3.  8.04 PlatonCuber


Spoiler



4.  8.07 Jonah Jarvis
5.  8.16 Luke Garrett
6.  8.28 RileyN23
7.  8.51 jancsi02
8.  8.79 AidanNoogie
9.  9.04 Kylegadj
10.  9.10 The Cubinator
11.  9.14 JakubDrobny
12.  9.15 YoniStrass
13.  9.20 mihnea3000
14.  9.29 gutte02
15.  9.31 MrKuba600
16.  9.38 thecubingwizard
17.  9.39 ichcubegern
18.  9.48 WorldoBlocks
19.  9.51 tJardigradHe
20.  9.53 blacksanta
21.  9.64 jason3141
22.  9.67 Zeke Mackay
23.  9.68 ExultantCarn
24.  9.73 CubicPickle
25.  9.75 vedroboev
26.  9.85 Nikhil George
27.  9.89 asacuber
28.  9.96 [email protected]
29.  10.03 xpoes
30.  10.04 G2013
30.  10.04 avshalom
32.  10.15 PokeCubes
32.  10.15 Marco21
34.  10.18 2017LAMB06
34.  10.18 HawaiiLife745
36.  10.19 turtwig
37.  10.22 Richie72
38.  10.28 TheDubDubJr
39.  10.31 Elf
39.  10.31 DGCubes
41.  10.32 Shadowjockey
42.  10.35 sleipnir
43.  10.39 Fred Lang
44.  10.43 aaron paskow
45.  10.46 Manatee 10235
46.  10.54 Allagos
47.  10.59 Nicos
48.  10.65 Aleksandar Dukleski
49.  10.79 milo black
49.  10.79 Marcus Siu
51.  10.85 Ontricus
52.  10.87 Ivan95
53.  11.00 MCuber
54.  11.09 riz3ndrr
55.  11.14 NathanaelCubes
56.  11.22 2016LAIL01
57.  11.24 Cooki348
58.  11.25 DhruvA
59.  11.26 Toothcraver55
60.  11.28 MichaelNielsen
61.  11.44 JoXCuber
61.  11.44 [email protected]
63.  11.50 Milesb95
64.  11.80 OJ Cubing
64.  11.80 RandomPerson84
66.  11.88 Connor Yungbluth
67.  11.90 yjko
68.  11.94 Awesomesaucer
69.  11.98 TheodorNordstrand
70.  12.05 whatshisbucket
71.  12.06 Mateusz.K
71.  12.06 Nam Dank the Tank
73.  12.09 鄧南英
74.  12.11 niclas.mach
74.  12.11 trav1
76.  12.16 Glomnipotent
77.  12.19 thembldlord
78.  12.36 Pyra42
79.  12.37 EdubCubes
80.  12.39 Abhi
80.  12.39 MattP98
82.  12.41 ARandomCuber
83.  12.43 OwenB
84.  12.45 Dylan Swarts
84.  12.45 skewber10
86.  12.59 Logan
87.  12.72 Coinman_
88.  12.73 tigermaxi
89.  12.74 Neb
90.  12.88 Underwatercuber
91.  12.96 sasha_dev
91.  12.96 Liam Wadek
93.  13.12 Keroma12
94.  13.29 Coneman
95.  13.38 BiscutDNF
96.  13.42 Brizzle
97.  13.46 speedcube.insta
97.  13.46 Matt Hudon
99.  13.49 d4m1no
100.  13.55 m24816
101.  13.58 Trexrush1
101.  13.58 VJW
103.  13.70 NoProblemCubing
104.  13.75 V.Kochergin
105.  13.76 Rubiksdude4144
106.  13.85 TheNoobCuber
107.  13.86 PotatoesAreUs
108.  13.99 sigalig
109.  14.05 Angry_Mob
110.  14.06 Juicejam
111.  14.07 SpeedCubeReview
112.  14.10 connor132435
113.  14.20 ican97
114.  14.29 Kerry_Creech
114.  14.29 Turkey vld
116.  14.37 Ghost Cuber
117.  14.38 20luky3
118.  14.46 brad711
119.  14.57 CubicCubes
119.  14.57 filipemtx
121.  14.59 EphraYeem
122.  14.61 audiophile121
123.  14.70 revaldoah
124.  14.80 Trig0n
125.  14.84 John123
126.  14.89 buzzteam4
127.  14.90 Moreno van Rooijen
128.  14.92 Bogdan
129.  14.95 Michael123
130.  15.07 xyzzy
131.  15.17 Antto Pitkänen
132.  15.27 swankfukinc
133.  15.31 begiuli65
134.  15.47 TomTheCuber101
135.  15.57 Bonmon2
136.  15.67 lucas
137.  15.69 abunickabhi
138.  16.06 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
139.  16.08 Schmizee
140.  16.19 Sub1Hour
141.  16.20 bennettstouder
142.  16.51 yovliporat
143.  16.58 Alpha cuber
144.  16.68 Letmeinpls
145.  16.74 Parke187
146.  16.77 PredtherCuber
147.  16.78 topppits
148.  16.87 fun at the joy
149.  17.33 WoowyBaby
150.  17.38 Infraredlizards
151.  17.65 InlandEmpireCuber
152.  17.68 John Benwell
153.  17.70 Caleb Arnette
154.  18.01 Mikikajek
155.  18.09 SnappyCuber
156.  18.19 M O
157.  18.55 vilkkuti25
158.  18.93 Hjerpower
159.  18.94 dnguyen2204
160.  18.97 BleachedTurtle
161.  19.04 Praneel710
162.  19.17 Mike Hughey
163.  19.42 bgcatfan
164.  19.46 TheCubingAddict980
165.  19.49 borjan baboski
166.  19.52 Petri Krzywacki
167.  19.67 Nayano
168.  19.75 Deri Nata Wijaya
169.  19.76 Juan Peralta
170.  19.84 RishiS_15
171.  19.90 deadcat
171.  19.90 Worm 09624
173.  20.38 lego303
174.  20.58 SuperCheese
175.  20.78 theos
176.  21.03 [email protected]
177.  21.68 SpartanSailor
178.  21.78 Bubbagrub
179.  23.20 [email protected]
180.  24.03 UnknownCanvas
181.  24.90 keebruce
182.  25.15 One Wheel
183.  25.20 goidlon
184.  27.16 PingPongCuber
185.  27.57 Billybong378
186.  29.16 Janav Gupta
187.  29.39 Foreright
188.  30.63 markdlei
189.  31.42 Jacck
190.  32.16 SlowCuber
191.  33.10 ImmolatedMarmoset
192.  33.47 MatsBergsten
193.  40.49 hadofhfo
194.  43.69 JailtonMendes
195.  DNF MartinN13
195.  DNF Vincent (Xuan Yong ting


*4x4x4*(117)
1.  29.04 cuberkid10
2.  32.88 thecubingwizard
3.  33.46 G2013


Spoiler



4.  34.99 jancsi02
5.  35.08 Marco21
6.  35.70 mihnea3000
7.  35.92 AidanNoogie
8.  36.10 CubicPickle
9.  36.98 Elf
10.  37.59 OriginalUsername
11.  37.77 ichcubegern
12.  37.84 RileyN23
13.  39.29 Nikhil George
14.  39.44 WorldoBlocks
15.  40.44 MrKuba600
16.  40.45 Nicos
17.  41.13 JoXCuber
18.  41.23 PokeCubes
19.  41.65 YoniStrass
20.  42.06 Aleksandar Dukleski
21.  42.12 [email protected]
22.  42.27 Ivan95
23.  42.40 Shadowjockey
24.  42.49 DGCubes
25.  42.93 Marcus Siu
26.  42.94 DhruvA
27.  43.00 Luke Garrett
28.  43.13 The Cubinator
29.  43.50 Jonah Jarvis
30.  43.64 2017LAMB06
31.  44.48 2016LAIL01
32.  45.47 Zeke Mackay
33.  46.15 thembldlord
34.  46.24 sleipnir
34.  46.24 sigalig
36.  46.28 MCuber
37.  46.83 Kerry_Creech
38.  47.06 RandomPerson84
39.  47.31 abunickabhi
40.  47.32 xyzzy
41.  47.65 Fred Lang
42.  47.68 jason3141
43.  48.04 Ontricus
44.  48.60 Pyra42
45.  48.72 trav1
46.  49.04 milo black
47.  49.57 TheodorNordstrand
48.  49.82 Allagos
49.  49.83 MartinN13
50.  49.94 EdubCubes
51.  49.95 Neb
52.  50.05 yjko
53.  50.56 20luky3
54.  51.24 niclas.mach
55.  51.29 fun at the joy
56.  51.30 Dylan Swarts
57.  52.43 Toothcraver55
58.  52.46 Connor Yungbluth
59.  52.89 m24816
60.  52.91 PotatoesAreUs
61.  53.32 swankfukinc
62.  53.47 MattP98
63.  53.65 V.Kochergin
64.  55.06 VJW
65.  55.23 TheNoobCuber
66.  55.28 Liam Wadek
67.  55.33 speedcube.insta
68.  55.38 d4m1no
69.  55.64 skewber10
70.  56.90 ARandomCuber
71.  57.07 Cooki348
72.  57.73 riz3ndrr
73.  59.04 Bonmon2
74.  59.23 topppits
75.  59.75 ican97
76.  1:00.11 lucas
77.  1:00.18 Rubiksdude4144
78.  1:01.98 John Benwell
79.  1:03.16 OwenB
80.  1:03.34 begiuli65
81.  1:03.62 Juicejam
82.  1:04.67 bennettstouder
83.  1:05.16 [email protected]
84.  1:05.18 whatshisbucket
85.  1:05.30 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
86.  1:07.19 UnknownCanvas
87.  1:07.82 Trig0n
88.  1:07.98 Sub1Hour
89.  1:08.47 InlandEmpireCuber
90.  1:09.42 Antto Pitkänen
91.  1:10.88 SpartanSailor
92.  1:13.07 M O
93.  1:13.32 Petri Krzywacki
94.  1:13.44 Logan
95.  1:13.57 Infraredlizards
96.  1:13.84 CubicCubes
97.  1:14.83 Bogdan
98.  1:16.44 Mike Hughey
99.  1:17.04 Hjerpower
100.  1:19.93 audiophile121
101.  1:22.31 One Wheel
102.  1:25.32 Praneel710
103.  1:26.28 Nayano
104.  1:31.56 TheCubingAddict980
105.  1:32.44 theos
106.  1:35.46 Schmizee
107.  1:38.15 Angry_Mob
108.  1:38.40 PingPongCuber
109.  1:39.20 SuperCheese
110.  1:46.55 [email protected]
111.  1:59.41 goidlon
112.  2:06.30 Juan Peralta
113.  2:08.30 lego303
114.  2:10.17 markdlei
115.  2:20.87 [email protected]
116.  2:36.79 Billybong378
117.  DNF avshalom


*5x5x5*(87)
1.  1:02.35 cuberkid10
2.  1:04.10 jancsi02
3.  1:05.57 uesyuu


Spoiler



4.  1:05.66 Shadowjockey
5.  1:05.76 thecubingwizard
6.  1:06.43 Elf
7.  1:08.55 Marco21
8.  1:12.98 OriginalUsername
9.  1:14.18 PokeCubes
10.  1:15.33 DGCubes
11.  1:15.86 AidanNoogie
12.  1:16.29 CubicPickle
13.  1:18.12 Nikhil George
14.  1:18.78 HawaiiLife745
15.  1:18.98 MrKuba600
16.  1:20.20 abunickabhi
17.  1:24.30 JoXCuber
18.  1:24.42 xyzzy
19.  1:25.39 turtwig
20.  1:26.90 sigalig
21.  1:27.30 Milesb95
22.  1:27.65 Keroma12
23.  1:28.49 thembldlord
24.  1:29.19 trav1
25.  1:30.17 Nicos
26.  1:30.38 milo black
27.  1:31.08 Jonah Jarvis
28.  1:32.15 YoniStrass
29.  1:33.18 Kerry_Creech
30.  1:33.28 d4m1no
31.  1:33.52 Ivan95
32.  1:34.14 Coinman_
33.  1:36.56 PotatoesAreUs
34.  1:37.41 [email protected]
35.  1:37.78 m24816
36.  1:38.55 Ontricus
37.  1:39.73 MattP98
38.  1:39.89 MCuber
39.  1:40.13 OJ Cubing
40.  1:40.21 Dylan Swarts
41.  1:41.65 yjko
42.  1:42.18 niclas.mach
43.  1:42.63 swankfukinc
44.  1:43.42 EdubCubes
45.  1:43.56 V.Kochergin
46.  1:43.85 Sub1Hour
47.  1:44.33 Luke Garrett
48.  1:45.16 VJW
49.  1:46.04 ARandomCuber
50.  1:47.02 Connor Yungbluth
51.  1:47.96 fun at the joy
52.  1:49.26 Matt Hudon
53.  1:50.29 T1_M0
54.  1:52.33 NathanaelCubes
55.  1:53.07 brad711
56.  1:53.19 Turkey vld
57.  1:55.57 TheodorNordstrand
58.  1:59.33 2016LAIL01
59.  2:00.52 RandomPerson84
60.  2:00.84 whatshisbucket
61.  2:06.97 Cooki348
62.  2:07.02 Hjerpower
63.  2:07.50 B-cubes
64.  2:11.29 Liam Wadek
65.  2:13.51 Infraredlizards
66.  2:14.94 Mike Hughey
67.  2:15.42 Rubiksdude4144
68.  2:15.91 Alpha cuber
69.  2:16.06 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
70.  2:16.82 topppits
71.  2:17.10 UnknownCanvas
72.  2:17.61 Juicejam
73.  2:21.87 Nayano
74.  2:25.32 Antto Pitkänen
75.  2:26.12 One Wheel
76.  2:26.74 InlandEmpireCuber
77.  2:29.54 bennettstouder
78.  2:32.50 theos
79.  2:45.11 Petri Krzywacki
80.  2:57.61 TheCubingAddict980
81.  3:00.15 Trig0n
82.  3:00.24 goidlon
83.  3:01.19 Moreno van Rooijen
84.  3:25.75 SuperCheese
85.  3:33.46 PingPongCuber
86.  5:03.96 [email protected]
87.  5:24.44 lego303


*6x6x6*(39)
1.  2:12.47 Elf
2.  2:12.65 Shadowjockey
3.  2:25.90 CubicPickle


Spoiler



4.  2:27.28 PokeCubes
5.  2:27.61 OriginalUsername
6.  2:30.84 xyzzy
7.  2:34.27 AidanNoogie
8.  2:37.06 MCuber
9.  2:37.84 Ivan95
10.  2:39.54 Marcus Siu
11.  2:45.97 JoXCuber
12.  2:48.83 Nicos
13.  2:51.77 thembldlord
14.  2:53.45 jason3141
15.  2:55.04 trav1
16.  2:58.03 Coinman_
17.  3:07.27 milo black
18.  3:21.50 swankfukinc
19.  3:39.40 Turkey vld
20.  3:41.55 m24816
21.  3:47.80 UnknownCanvas
22.  3:58.98 whatshisbucket
23.  3:59.45 VJW
24.  4:01.48 Sub1Hour
25.  4:01.52 TheodorNordstrand
26.  4:05.46 Liam Wadek
27.  4:11.39 Mike Hughey
28.  4:16.46 goidlon
29.  4:23.62 Rubiksdude4144
30.  4:26.12 One Wheel
31.  4:33.47 Antto Pitkänen
32.  4:50.10 topppits
33.  5:02.37 theos
34.  6:05.42 Petri Krzywacki
35.  7:04.75 InlandEmpireCuber
36.  10:23.16 PingPongCuber
37.  DNF DGCubes
37.  DNF Kerry_Creech
37.  DNF Dylan Swarts


*7x7x7*(28)
1.  2:56.66 Marco21
2.  3:11.25 Elf
3.  3:17.50 Shadowjockey


Spoiler



4.  3:40.49 AidanNoogie
5.  3:45.50 xyzzy
6.  3:52.08 JoXCuber
7.  3:55.56 OriginalUsername
8.  4:05.02 thembldlord
9.  4:07.54 DGCubes
10.  4:44.51 abunickabhi
11.  4:44.97 milo black
12.  4:56.54 swankfukinc
13.  5:13.17 goidlon
14.  5:19.34 OJ Cubing
15.  5:49.90 m24816
16.  5:52.04 Sub1Hour
17.  5:54.11 EdubCubes
18.  5:55.73 TheodorNordstrand
19.  6:07.67 Mike Hughey
20.  6:20.39 One Wheel
21.  6:22.47 Infraredlizards
22.  6:23.18 Liam Wadek
23.  6:23.70 VJW
24.  6:29.82 UnknownCanvas
25.  6:58.67 Antto Pitkänen
26.  8:11.33 topppits
27.  9:30.28 Petri Krzywacki
28.  DNF Kerry_Creech


*2x2x2 blindfolded*(60)
1.  2.81 PlatonCuber
2.  3.08 goidlon
3.  4.30 asacuber


Spoiler



4.  4.98 TheDubDubJr
5.  7.28 PokeCubes
6.  8.18 JoXCuber
7.  10.09 TipsterTrickster
8.  10.93 OriginalUsername
9.  10.97 Antto Pitkänen
10.  11.65 NathanaelCubes
11.  13.51 abunickabhi
12.  15.62 VJW
13.  15.74 Trig0n
14.  15.97 Ontricus
15.  16.48 Connor Yungbluth
16.  16.85 Nicos
17.  17.40 ichcubegern
18.  17.57 Last Layer King
19.  17.73 Angry_Mob
20.  20.74 Marcus Siu
21.  21.27 Mike Hughey
22.  22.14 Coneman
23.  22.30 Dylan Swarts
24.  23.24 MattP98
25.  23.37 fun at the joy
26.  24.16 m24816
27.  24.52 whatshisbucket
28.  24.54 MartinN13
29.  24.74 2017LAMB06
30.  25.80 aaron paskow
31.  25.85 MatsBergsten
32.  26.19 milo black
33.  26.54 yovliporat
34.  27.24 TheodorNordstrand
35.  29.01 RandomPerson84
36.  29.03 Juicejam
37.  29.74 Logan
38.  29.77 Deri Nata Wijaya
39.  31.85 John Benwell
40.  32.59 InlandEmpireCuber
41.  35.25 Sub1Hour
42.  40.48 AidanNoogie
43.  43.43 S.S.STAR
44.  45.70 MCuber
45.  46.33 theos
46.  47.45 Jacck
47.  52.24 tigermaxi
48.  57.74 lego303
49.  57.83 Turkey vld
50.  59.59 Rubiksdude4144
51.  1:24.51 Liam Wadek
52.  1:28.68 Hjerpower
53.  1:31.68 Fred Lang
54.  1:32.30 PredtherCuber
55.  1:43.88 Immolated-Marmoset
56.  2:17.30 PingPongCuber
57.  DNF thembldlord
57.  DNF G2013
57.  DNF begiuli65
57.  DNF Cooki348


*3x3x3 blindfolded*(48)
1.  21.59 Andrew_Rizo
2.  23.07 sigalig
3.  27.55 ican97


Spoiler



4.  30.50 T1_M0
5.  31.90 abunickabhi
6.  32.97 yjko
7.  41.24 thembldlord
8.  42.14 Underwatercuber
9.  42.22 Connor Yungbluth
10.  42.85 YoniStrass
11.  53.12 Last Layer King
12.  57.98 BiscutDNF
13.  1:06.75 Deri Nata Wijaya
14.  1:08.80 VJW
15.  1:10.02 revaldoah
16.  1:12.46 NathanaelCubes
17.  1:15.43 ichcubegern
18.  1:15.58 MatsBergsten
19.  1:16.27 S.S.STAR
20.  1:16.83 Ontricus
21.  1:17.61 MattP98
22.  1:21.74 PokeCubes
23.  1:21.83 Mike Hughey
24.  1:23.38 xpoes
25.  1:38.63 Nicos
26.  1:48.81 m24816
27.  1:53.29 Glomnipotent
28.  2:00.29 Juicejam
29.  2:07.77 JoXCuber
30.  2:20.85 2016LAIL01
31.  2:26.18 elimescube
32.  2:40.58 niclas.mach
33.  2:46.75 mihnea3000
34.  2:49.30 fun at the joy
35.  3:09.55 Jacck
36.  3:13.02 whatshisbucket
37.  3:15.35 TheodorNordstrand
38.  3:26.89 Turkey vld
39.  4:46.99 MrKuba600
40.  4:50.63 Trig0n
41.  5:31.89 theos
42.  5:44.69 One Wheel
43.  7:34.96 John123
44.  DNF Logan
44.  DNF G2013
44.  DNF topppits
44.  DNF Cooki348
44.  DNF Dylan Swarts


*4x4x4 blindfolded*(23)
1.  2:04.30 sigalig
2.  2:44.44 ican97
3.  2:58.89 abunickabhi


Spoiler



4.  3:51.24 thembldlord
5.  4:57.56 Mike Hughey
6.  5:00.62 Connor Yungbluth
7.  6:05.00 VJW
8.  6:54.10 MatsBergsten
9.  7:09.10 Deri Nata Wijaya
10.  7:16.20 Helmer Ewert
11.  8:11.81 Jacck
12.  8:47.23 Ontricus
13.  9:01.11 Dylan Swarts
14.  10:53.30 topppits
15.  13:31.35 Last Layer King
16.  18:36.58 brad711
17.  DNF OJ Cubing
17.  DNF Kerry_Creech
17.  DNF T1_M0
17.  DNF m24816
17.  DNF 鄧南英
17.  DNF PokeCubes
17.  DNF InlandEmpireCuber


*5x5x5 blindfolded*(9)
1.  3:42.84 sigalig
2.  9:08.16 thembldlord
3.  9:31.97 abunickabhi


Spoiler



4.  11:26.40 Mike Hughey
5.  11:53.19 MatsBergsten
6.  17:33.96 Ontricus
7.  20:30.92 VJW
8.  DNF Jacck
8.  DNF Dylan Swarts


*6x6x6 blindfolded*(5)
1.  56:23.24 thembldlord
2.  DNF Mike Hughey
2.  DNF MatsBergsten
2.  DNF Jacck
2.  DNF abunickabhi

*7x7x7 blindfolded*(1)
1.  DNF Mike Hughey

*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded*(16)
1.  56/60 58:51 sigalig
2.  19/21 60:00 thembldlord
3.  15/17 57:27 Deri Nata Wijaya


Spoiler



4.  11/12 58:02 Last Layer King
5.  8/9 31:22 VJW
6.  7/7 44:38 Juicejam
7.  11/16 56:57 Mike Hughey
8.  14/23 60:00 Keroma12
9.  6/8 40:43 Dylan Swarts
10.  2/2 1:42 abunickabhi
11.  2/2 5:01 revaldoah
12.  2/3 12:33 Jacck
13.  0/3 10:30 YoniStrass
13.  1/2 16:39 Alpha cuber
13.  0/3 20:00 One Wheel
13.  1/2 16:35 fun at the joy


*3x3x3 one-handed*(126)
1.  13.06 Marco21
2.  13.97 ichcubegern
3.  14.19 uesyuu


Spoiler



4.  14.23 WorldoBlocks
5.  14.37 PlatonCuber
6.  14.92 Luke Garrett
7.  15.65 Kylegadj
8.  15.71 turtwig
9.  15.80 asacuber
10.  15.81 thecubingwizard
11.  16.10 2017LAMB06
12.  16.19 OriginalUsername
13.  16.46 2016LAIL01
14.  16.47 jancsi02
15.  16.52 Nitheesh fmc
16.  16.65 cuberkid10
17.  17.15 YoniStrass
18.  17.18 blacksanta
19.  17.35 PokeCubes
20.  17.44 AidanNoogie
21.  17.66 Kerry_Creech
21.  17.66 CubicPickle
23.  17.78 mihnea3000
24.  18.08 JakubDrobny
25.  18.16 sleipnir
26.  18.32 Nikhil George
27.  18.82 Marcus Siu
28.  18.96 JoXCuber
29.  19.10 ARandomCuber
30.  19.42 Shadowjockey
31.  19.56 [email protected]
32.  19.73 Zeke Mackay
33.  19.81 abunickabhi
34.  20.15 milo black
35.  20.18 xpoes
36.  20.40 DhruvA
36.  20.40 aaron paskow
38.  20.52 camcuber
39.  20.53 Ontricus
40.  20.93 Aleksandar Dukleski
41.  20.98 RandomPerson84
42.  21.03 begiuli65
42.  21.03 Toothcraver55
44.  21.24 Allagos
45.  21.60 yjko
46.  21.78 MrKuba600
47.  22.06 thembldlord
48.  22.07 riz3ndrr
49.  22.10 DGCubes
49.  22.10 Awesomesaucer
51.  22.43 Elf
52.  22.55 Nicos
53.  23.28 NoProblemCubing
54.  23.34 Angry_Mob
55.  23.51 Ivan95
56.  23.86 MCuber
57.  24.30 TheodorNordstrand
58.  24.32 Underwatercuber
59.  24.72 xyzzy
60.  25.00 Connor Yungbluth
61.  25.74 Trig0n
62.  25.79 [email protected]
63.  25.92 BiscutDNF
64.  26.05 yovliporat
65.  26.08 V.Kochergin
66.  26.16 Cooki348
67.  26.50 Juicejam
68.  26.96 skewber10
69.  26.98 MattP98
70.  27.17 Neb
71.  27.45 Pyra42
72.  27.89 Liam Wadek
73.  27.98 OwenB
74.  28.03 Antto Pitkänen
75.  28.25 Jonah Jarvis
76.  28.27 revaldoah
77.  28.39 niclas.mach
78.  28.61 Matt Hudon
79.  28.80 Letmeinpls
80.  28.81 speedcube.insta
81.  28.99 Logan
82.  29.40 Bonmon2
83.  29.60 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
84.  29.77 m24816
85.  29.89 Dylan Swarts
86.  30.00 TheNoobCuber
87.  30.13 Moreno van Rooijen
88.  30.32 InlandEmpireCuber
89.  30.38 trav1
90.  30.41 CubicCubes
91.  30.42 tigermaxi
92.  30.83 swankfukinc
93.  31.60 Parke187
94.  31.69 Bogdan
95.  32.13 Rubiksdude4144
96.  32.87 VJW
97.  34.00 Caleb Arnette
98.  34.35 Hjerpower
99.  34.67 bennettstouder
100.  34.92 borjan baboski
101.  35.22 fun at the joy
102.  35.50 Ghost Cuber
103.  35.71 audiophile121
104.  36.63 d4m1no
105.  38.02 Schmizee
106.  38.15 SuperCheese
107.  40.77 Sub1Hour
108.  41.03 Infraredlizards
109.  41.25 Petri Krzywacki
110.  41.63 Mike Hughey
111.  47.03 Deri Nata Wijaya
112.  48.53 Praneel710
113.  48.82 connor132435
114.  49.62 Bubbagrub
115.  49.87 RishiS_15
116.  52.90 SpartanSailor
117.  54.14 [email protected]
118.  56.17 SnappyCuber
119.  59.07 [email protected]
120.  59.16 whatshisbucket
121.  1:07.22 goidlon
122.  1:09.10 Jacck
123.  1:10.27 PingPongCuber
124.  1:19.14 lego303
125.  1:19.89 theos
126.  1:33.30 hadofhfo


*3x3x3 With feet*(13)
1.  28.64 JoXCuber
2.  43.96 OriginalUsername
3.  47.11 milo black


Spoiler



4.  47.17 Luke Garrett
5.  1:07.43 V.Kochergin
6.  1:36.38 Mike Hughey
7.  2:05.99 InlandEmpireCuber
8.  2:36.23 Logan
9.  3:43.51 Liam Wadek
10.  4:14.44 Sub1Hour
11.  4:27.02 VJW
12.  11:52.60 thembldlord
13.  DNF skewber10


*3x3x3 Match the scramble*(13)
1.  30.19 ichcubegern
2.  46.78 abunickabhi
3.  48.97 PlatonCuber


Spoiler



4.  54.31 InlandEmpireCuber
5.  54.55 JoXCuber
6.  1:03.64 whatshisbucket
7.  1:05.52 Mike Hughey
8.  1:39.82 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
9.  2:07.01 Trig0n
10.  2:28.67 milo black
11.  2:29.85 TheodorNordstrand
12.  DNF thembldlord
12.  DNF S.S.STAR


*3x3x3 Fewest moves*(29)
1.  27.00 (26, 28, 27) TheodorNordstrand
2.  27.67 (28, 27, 28) Shadowjockey
3.  28.00 (29, 27, 28) TheDubDubJr


Spoiler



4.  28.33 (29, 30, 26) CyanSandwich
5.  29.00 (31, 28, 28) Kit Clement
6.  30.33 (28, 33, 30) ichcubegern
6.  30.33 (32, 31, 28) Theo Leinad
8.  30.67 (34, 30, 28) Bubbagrub
8.  30.67 (28, 34, 30) T1_M0
10.  33.33 (32, 36, 32) brad711
11.  35.33 (34, 38, 34) Trig0n
12.  35.67 (32, 36, 39) Mike Hughey
13.  40.67 (43, 40, 39) Schmizee
14.  41.00 (39, 44, 40) skewber10
15.  45.67 (42, 49, 46) Ontricus
16.  54.00 (55, 51, 56) Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
17.  56.67 (57, 59, 54) InlandEmpireCuber
18.  59.33 (67, 61, 50) Liam Wadek
19.  DNF (24, 29, DNS) thecubingwizard
19.  DNF (25, DNF, DNS) craccho
19.  DNF (26, DNS, DNS) G2013
19.  DNF (28, 26, DNS) Karam
19.  DNF (30, DNF, 36) asacuber
19.  DNF (35, DNF, 30) theos
19.  DNF (31, DNF, DNS) Nitheesh fmc
19.  DNF (33, DNS, DNS) TommyC
19.  DNF (36, DNS, DNS) revaldoah
19.  DNF (41, DNF, DNS) Logan
19.  DNF (DNF, DNS, DNS) ImmolatedMarmoset


*2-3-4 Relay*(73)
1.  45.46 cuberkid10
2.  47.32 jancsi02
3.  48.97 G2013


Spoiler



4.  50.22 ichcubegern
5.  51.61 Jonah Jarvis
6.  52.62 AidanNoogie
7.  53.63 MrKuba600
8.  54.38 MCuber
9.  54.43 PokeCubes
10.  55.02 Elf
11.  55.35 JoXCuber
12.  56.01 camcuber
13.  56.13 OriginalUsername
14.  57.14 milo black
15.  58.45 DGCubes
16.  59.82 thembldlord
17.  1:01.20 YoniStrass
18.  1:01.86 CubicPickle
19.  1:02.48 [email protected]
20.  1:03.63 2017LAMB06
21.  1:03.92 Marcus Siu
22.  1:05.21 Luke Garrett
23.  1:05.28 niclas.mach
24.  1:05.85 Allagos
25.  1:06.40 Connor Yungbluth
26.  1:06.75 Nicos
27.  1:07.03 abunickabhi
28.  1:07.08 V.Kochergin
29.  1:08.05 Aleksandar Dukleski
30.  1:08.46 m24816
31.  1:09.07 trav1
32.  1:09.89 riz3ndrr
33.  1:11.29 Ontricus
34.  1:11.30 avshalom
35.  1:11.74 TheodorNordstrand
36.  1:13.51 EdubCubes
37.  1:16.53 Liam Wadek
38.  1:16.71 Cooki348
39.  1:19.18 ARandomCuber
40.  1:19.61 fun at the joy
41.  1:22.71 swankfukinc
42.  1:26.05 d4m1no
43.  1:26.40 Logan
43.  1:26.40 Trig0n
45.  1:28.57 whatshisbucket
46.  1:29.65 UnknownCanvas
47.  1:30.78 Antto Pitkänen
48.  1:32.47 VJW
49.  1:33.64 lucas
50.  1:36.97 bennettstouder
51.  1:37.69 InlandEmpireCuber
52.  1:39.11 Sub1Hour
53.  1:39.63 John Benwell
54.  1:41.41 Hjerpower
55.  1:44.34 Juicejam
56.  1:44.87 Infraredlizards
57.  1:49.27 PredtherCuber
58.  1:50.30 TheCubingAddict980
59.  1:51.77 Nayano
60.  1:52.88 borjan baboski
61.  1:56.41 Petri Krzywacki
62.  2:00.74 Schmizee
63.  2:05.61 Mike Hughey
64.  2:09.09 PingPongCuber
65.  2:12.64 theos
66.  2:15.61 [email protected]
67.  2:28.07 One Wheel
68.  2:30.74 Jacck
69.  2:34.28 lego303
70.  2:48.43 Juan Peralta
71.  2:55.35 markdlei
72.  3:09.96 keebruce
73.  5:27.77 hadofhfo


*2-3-4-5 Relay*(44)
1.  1:51.23 cuberkid10
2.  2:00.68 AidanNoogie
3.  2:07.59 Elf


Spoiler



4.  2:10.11 OriginalUsername
5.  2:11.20 JoXCuber
6.  2:16.93 DGCubes
7.  2:18.78 PokeCubes
8.  2:28.72 thembldlord
9.  2:31.90 Luke Garrett
10.  2:36.41 abunickabhi
11.  2:43.38 EdubCubes
12.  2:47.49 m24816
13.  2:48.25 MCuber
14.  2:49.66 milo black
15.  2:51.64 [email protected]
16.  2:53.50 Aleksandar Dukleski
17.  2:54.00 niclas.mach
18.  2:58.78 trav1
19.  3:04.73 Connor Yungbluth
20.  3:07.89 TheodorNordstrand
21.  3:09.29 VJW
22.  3:11.40 V.Kochergin
23.  3:12.09 lego303
24.  3:16.65 swankfukinc
25.  3:17.72 d4m1no
26.  3:22.24 ARandomCuber
27.  3:25.75 Sub1Hour
28.  3:26.14 Cooki348
29.  3:28.31 Antto Pitkänen
30.  3:28.81 whatshisbucket
31.  3:33.78 Liam Wadek
32.  3:34.16 fun at the joy
33.  3:39.98 Juicejam
34.  4:00.26 Infraredlizards
35.  4:07.21 UnknownCanvas
36.  4:18.36 Mike Hughey
37.  4:26.11 Trig0n
38.  4:29.74 InlandEmpireCuber
39.  4:30.71 Nayano
40.  4:33.18 lucas
41.  4:39.76 Petri Krzywacki
42.  4:46.21 theos
43.  4:54.92 One Wheel
44.  6:01.38 PingPongCuber


*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(19)
1.  4:23.67 Elf
2.  4:52.21 OriginalUsername
3.  5:19.83 thembldlord


Spoiler



4.  5:23.05 MCuber
5.  5:34.95 abunickabhi
6.  6:18.37 ARandomCuber
7.  6:55.43 swankfukinc
8.  7:09.23 VJW
9.  7:16.32 Liam Wadek
10.  7:28.54 TheodorNordstrand
11.  7:44.45 Sub1Hour
12.  8:26.34 whatshisbucket
13.  8:46.78 Antto Pitkänen
14.  8:46.90 Mike Hughey
15.  9:17.97 One Wheel
16.  9:27.17 theos
17.  9:42.13 Nayano
18.  11:04.90 Petri Krzywacki
19.  11:10.83 InlandEmpireCuber


*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(15)
1.  7:26.20 Elf
2.  8:40.53 OriginalUsername
3.  9:20.91 thembldlord


Spoiler



4.  9:30.10 xyzzy
5.  10:03.55 abunickabhi
6.  11:32.03 swankfukinc
7.  13:42.76 Liam Wadek
8.  13:49.37 TheodorNordstrand
9.  13:52.02 Sub1Hour
10.  14:12.56 Mike Hughey
11.  14:59.24 Antto Pitkänen
12.  15:09.23 VJW
13.  16:45.28 One Wheel
14.  16:49.50 theos
15.  23:15.20 InlandEmpireCuber


*Clock*(43)
1.  5.26 MartinN13
2.  5.59 TipsterTrickster
3.  5.73 Kerry_Creech


Spoiler



4.  6.10 ARandomCuber
5.  7.08 MattP98
6.  7.30 TheDubDubJr
7.  7.48 JoXCuber
8.  8.43 Matt Hudon
8.  8.43 cuberkid10
10.  8.64 PotatoesAreUs
11.  9.22 MCuber
12.  9.37 trav1
13.  9.83 Luke Garrett
14.  10.96 OJ Cubing
14.  10.96 InlandEmpireCuber
16.  11.20 thembldlord
17.  11.69 OriginalUsername
18.  12.31 Hjerpower
19.  12.69 NoProblemCubing
20.  12.83 Shadowjockey
21.  12.98 Parke187
22.  13.25 niclas.mach
23.  13.83 PokeCubes
24.  14.25 elimescube
25.  15.06 NathanaelCubes
26.  15.16 Liam Wadek
27.  15.59 Rubiksdude4144
28.  16.64 Neb
29.  16.67 Mike Hughey
30.  16.69 swankfukinc
31.  17.47 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
32.  17.75 WorldoBlocks
33.  18.10 Immolated-Marmoset
34.  18.85 Antto Pitkänen
35.  19.95 ImmolatedMarmoset
36.  20.07 ichcubegern
37.  22.43 Trig0n
38.  23.59 skewber10
39.  23.70 Sub1Hour
40.  29.41 Infraredlizards
41.  33.36 fun at the joy
42.  54.52 [email protected]
43.  1:12.49 d4m1no


*Megaminx*(52)
1.  45.87 AidanNoogie
2.  49.75 Elf
3.  50.29 thecubingwizard


Spoiler



4.  1:00.03 tJardigradHe
5.  1:00.71 whatshisbucket
6.  1:03.12 MCuber
7.  1:07.45 ichcubegern
8.  1:09.56 MrKuba600
9.  1:10.17 jancsi02
10.  1:10.75 OriginalUsername
11.  1:11.46 JoXCuber
12.  1:14.17 trav1
13.  1:15.99 DGCubes
14.  1:16.29 V.Kochergin
15.  1:16.31 Luke Garrett
16.  1:16.62 blacksanta
17.  1:16.86 PokeCubes
18.  1:18.69 Turkey vld
19.  1:19.14 [email protected]
20.  1:26.72 2016LAIL01
21.  1:28.18 xyzzy
22.  1:29.03 Manatee 10235
23.  1:31.92 niclas.mach
24.  1:32.79 PlatonCuber
25.  1:34.64 milo black
26.  1:35.37 swankfukinc
27.  1:35.50 Aleksandar Dukleski
28.  1:35.91 audiophile121
29.  1:38.35 thembldlord
30.  1:38.50 m24816
31.  1:39.70 TheodorNordstrand
32.  1:41.11 NathanaelCubes
33.  1:43.99 YoniStrass
34.  1:44.29 Ivan95
35.  1:46.12 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
36.  1:46.33 TheNoobCuber
37.  1:47.23 Cooki348
38.  1:47.85 fun at the joy
39.  2:01.67 Sub1Hour
40.  2:06.56 20luky3
41.  2:09.07 Infraredlizards
42.  2:17.60 riz3ndrr
43.  2:23.68 Mike Hughey
44.  2:28.14 d4m1no
45.  2:31.70 Liam Wadek
46.  2:35.19 vilkkuti25
47.  2:37.37 theos
48.  2:43.53 InlandEmpireCuber
49.  2:50.87 Petri Krzywacki
50.  2:53.92 topppits
51.  2:58.33 VJW
52.  3:08.23 PingPongCuber


*Pyraminx*(111)
1.  2.63 The Cubinator
1.  2.63 MrKuba600
3.  2.68 Ghost Cuber


Spoiler



4.  2.69 DGCubes
5.  2.83 jason3141
6.  2.92 MichaelNielsen
7.  2.97 tJardigradHe
8.  2.98 Pyra42
9.  2.99 aaron paskow
10.  3.31 Cooki348
11.  3.44 2016LAIL01
12.  3.66 NoProblemCubing
13.  3.73 Trig0n
14.  3.80 JoXCuber
15.  3.83 Ontricus
16.  3.88 oliviervlcube
17.  4.00 Toothcraver55
18.  4.07 MCuber
19.  4.16 JakubDrobny
20.  4.33 mihnea3000
21.  4.34 Abhi
22.  4.52 ichcubegern
23.  4.55 PlatonCuber
24.  4.59 Shadowjockey
25.  4.62 whatshisbucket
25.  4.62 thembldlord
27.  4.72 cuberkid10
28.  4.76 niclas.mach
29.  4.88 OriginalUsername
30.  4.90 MartinN13
30.  4.90 Turkey vld
32.  4.91 Billybong378
33.  4.97 RileyN23
34.  5.13 Marcus Siu
35.  5.14 Kerry_Creech
36.  5.15 milo black
37.  5.22 trav1
38.  5.28 Luke Garrett
39.  5.29 Nicos
40.  5.31 TheDubDubJr
41.  5.37 Logan
42.  5.43 MattP98
43.  5.55 UnknownCanvas
44.  5.62 Liam Wadek
45.  5.64 EdubCubes
46.  5.72 Ivan95
47.  5.73 Elf
48.  5.77 begiuli65
49.  5.82 Zeke Mackay
50.  5.98 bennettstouder
51.  6.06 NathanaelCubes
52.  6.10 Connor Yungbluth
53.  6.20 lucas
54.  6.35 TheodorNordstrand
55.  6.38 goidlon
56.  6.48 jancsi02
57.  6.54 Parke187
58.  6.57 Neb
59.  6.66 Mateusz.K
60.  6.68 Janav Gupta
61.  6.80 tigermaxi
62.  6.82 AidanNoogie
63.  6.88 V.Kochergin
64.  7.00 Aleksandar Dukleski
65.  7.02 InlandEmpireCuber
66.  7.12 ARandomCuber
67.  7.16 TheNoobCuber
68.  7.28 Infraredlizards
69.  7.36 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
70.  7.66 Allagos
71.  7.71 riz3ndrr
72.  7.85 CRNils
72.  7.85 OwenB
74.  8.11 Rubiksdude4144
75.  8.16 Antto Pitkänen
76.  8.42 Sub1Hour
77.  8.59 PokeCubes
78.  8.65 RandomPerson84
79.  8.77 Hjerpower
80.  8.82 Angry_Mob
81.  8.93 BleachedTurtle
82.  9.19 2017LAMB06
83.  9.27 fun at the joy
84.  9.36 vilkkuti25
85.  9.72 Caleb Arnette
86.  9.80 abunickabhi
87.  9.82 Mike Hughey
88.  9.84 m24816
89.  10.10 YoniStrass
90.  10.13 Bogdan
91.  10.36 VJW
91.  10.36 CubicCubes
93.  10.54 skewber10
94.  10.60 theos
95.  10.90 B-cubes
96.  11.06 TheCubingAddict980
97.  11.23 [email protected]
98.  11.51 SnappyCuber
99.  11.85 swankfukinc
99.  11.85 yovliporat
101.  12.02 PingPongCuber
102.  12.18 SuperCheese
103.  13.43 topppits
104.  14.36 TomTheCuber101
105.  14.96 Juicejam
106.  15.25 Jacck
107.  15.78 RishiS_15
108.  17.87 NickS
109.  20.08 S.S.STAR
110.  20.99 d4m1no
111.  32.52 aerocube


*Square-1*(65)
1.  9.39 PokeCubes
2.  9.79 Marcus Siu
3.  11.14 thecubingwizard


Spoiler



4.  14.03 cuberkid10
5.  14.67 thembldlord
6.  15.01 JoXCuber
7.  17.29 AidanNoogie
8.  17.52 Shadowjockey
9.  18.32 tJardigradHe
10.  18.68 [email protected]
11.  18.83 Turkey vld
12.  19.03 Connor Yungbluth
13.  19.50 Luke Garrett
14.  19.53 milo black
15.  19.73 DGCubes
16.  19.92 asacuber
17.  19.96 trav1
18.  20.42 MrKuba600
19.  20.76 Kerry_Creech
20.  20.88 ichcubegern
21.  21.10 riz3ndrr
22.  21.61 MCuber
23.  21.69 Rubiksdude4144
23.  21.69 skewber10
25.  21.97 MattP98
26.  22.07 S.S.STAR
27.  22.61 OriginalUsername
28.  23.43 mihnea3000
29.  23.64 OJ Cubing
30.  23.71 niclas.mach
31.  23.89 Sub1Hour
32.  26.08 TheDubDubJr
33.  26.28 Nicos
34.  26.47 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
35.  27.33 CubicPickle
36.  27.44 EdubCubes
37.  27.79 whatshisbucket
38.  28.42 Ghost Cuber
39.  30.18 Ontricus
40.  32.03 2016LAIL01
41.  32.33 Trig0n
42.  32.95 Ivan95
43.  33.36 Logan
44.  33.58 yjko
45.  33.80 Neb
46.  34.57 Infraredlizards
47.  35.47 theos
48.  35.50 Hjerpower
49.  36.28 BleachedTurtle
50.  39.45 Elf
51.  39.49 tigermaxi
52.  39.69 Antto Pitkänen
53.  39.78 bennettstouder
54.  40.70 Liam Wadek
55.  41.04 Bogdan
56.  41.28 Mike Hughey
57.  42.50 CubicCubes
58.  42.99 TheodorNordstrand
59.  49.93 PingPongCuber
60.  52.17 swankfukinc
61.  57.20 fun at the joy
62.  1:01.60 abunickabhi
63.  1:01.72 InlandEmpireCuber
64.  2:09.43 One Wheel
65.  DNF CRNils


*Skewb*(109)
1.  2.40 RileyN23
2.  3.03 asacuber
3.  3.09 [email protected]


Spoiler



4.  3.64 MrKuba600
5.  3.77 riz3ndrr
6.  3.83 milo black
7.  4.23 JMHCubed
8.  4.24 tJardigradHe
9.  4.49 Caleb Arnette
10.  4.76 DhruvA
11.  4.79 MichaelNielsen
12.  4.83 aaron paskow
13.  5.09 Antto Pitkänen
14.  5.13 Marcus Siu
15.  5.34 mihnea3000
16.  5.44 Shadowjockey
17.  5.55 Hjerpower
18.  5.58 MattP98
19.  5.67 OriginalUsername
20.  5.70 thembldlord
21.  5.74 AidanNoogie
21.  5.74 PlatonCuber
23.  5.75 Luke Garrett
24.  5.76 MCuber
25.  5.85 Trig0n
26.  5.94 TipsterTrickster
27.  5.96 tigermaxi
28.  6.09 2016LAIL01
29.  6.20 Zeke Mackay
29.  6.20 TheDubDubJr
31.  6.35 ichcubegern
32.  6.43 TheodorNordstrand
33.  6.48 NathanaelCubes
34.  6.66 trav1
35.  6.68 EdubCubes
36.  6.78 Kerry_Creech
37.  6.96 Sub1Hour
38.  7.03 DGCubes
39.  7.23 niclas.mach
40.  7.33 Aleksandar Dukleski
41.  7.35 Toothcraver55
42.  7.36 TomTheCuber101
42.  7.36 avshalom
44.  7.43 cuberkid10
44.  7.43 PokeCubes
46.  7.44 2017LAMB06
47.  7.49 Rubiksdude4144
48.  7.61 whatshisbucket
49.  7.85 Turkey vld
50.  7.96 Billybong378
51.  8.23 Infraredlizards
52.  8.34 Elf
53.  8.37 PotatoesAreUs
54.  8.41 Connor Yungbluth
54.  8.41 Neb
56.  8.45 SnappyCuber
57.  8.50 CubicPickle
58.  8.69 JoXCuber
59.  8.70 V.Kochergin
60.  8.75 Ontricus
61.  8.77 skewber10
62.  8.78 InlandEmpireCuber
63.  8.98 jancsi02
64.  9.10 camcuber
64.  9.10 Logan
66.  9.15 Fred Lang
67.  9.17 Immolated-Marmoset
68.  9.18 Ghost Cuber
69.  9.25 Schmizee
70.  9.31 ImmolatedMarmoset
71.  9.34 Allagos
72.  9.39 Bogdan
73.  9.49 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
74.  9.61 Parke187
75.  9.83 lucas
76.  9.85 OJ Cubing
77.  10.05 OwenB
78.  10.09 begiuli65
79.  10.32 Bubbagrub
80.  10.40 Mikikajek
81.  10.61 sigalig
82.  10.68 vilkkuti25
83.  10.82 NoProblemCubing
84.  10.90 Liam Wadek
85.  10.96 bennettstouder
86.  11.27 Ivan95
87.  11.45 m24816
88.  11.50 yovliporat
89.  11.68 theos
90.  12.01 YoniStrass
91.  12.04 fun at the joy
92.  12.13 abunickabhi
93.  12.33 Cooki348
94.  12.82 swankfukinc
95.  12.85 [email protected]
96.  13.02 Nayano
97.  13.19 Bonmon2
98.  13.30 PingPongCuber
99.  13.69 Juicejam
100.  14.08 John Benwell
101.  14.43 S.S.STAR
102.  15.28 topppits
103.  15.72 SlowCuber
104.  15.86 SuperCheese
105.  16.13 Mike Hughey
106.  16.14 xyzzy
107.  17.55 Jacck
108.  27.64 NickS
109.  33.71 d4m1no


*Kilominx*(23)
1.  28.06 CubicOreo
2.  31.10 OriginalUsername
3.  31.78 milo black


Spoiler



4.  32.13 ichcubegern
5.  32.52 Zeke Mackay
6.  32.63 Elf
7.  33.68 whatshisbucket
8.  35.61 Infraredlizards
9.  36.28 Turkey vld
10.  39.24 EdubCubes
11.  39.60 Logan
12.  42.99 MCuber
13.  43.52 NathanaelCubes
14.  46.34 Trig0n
15.  46.65 abunickabhi
16.  50.63 Neb
17.  52.03 Sub1Hour
18.  56.19 thembldlord
19.  57.19 Billybong378
20.  57.41 swankfukinc
21.  1:00.54 Mike Hughey
22.  1:06.34 PingPongCuber
23.  1:13.25 InlandEmpireCuber


*Mini Guildford*(18)
1.  4:23.43 tJardigradHe
2.  4:34.50 ichcubegern
3.  4:37.08 JoXCuber


Spoiler



4.  5:01.62 thembldlord
5.  5:08.14 OriginalUsername
6.  5:10.67 PokeCubes
7.  5:13.21 MCuber
8.  6:29.66 swankfukinc
9.  6:31.78 Ontricus
10.  7:07.36 Antto Pitkänen
11.  8:34.26 Liam Wadek
12.  8:54.79 Sub1Hour
13.  9:27.87 Mike Hughey
14.  9:36.39 Trig0n
15.  9:48.96 InlandEmpireCuber
16.  9:50.96 vilkkuti25
17.  9:56.05 d4m1no
18.  13:10.60 One Wheel


*Redi Cube*(28)
1.  9.60 João Vinicius
2.  11.38 2017LAMB06
3.  12.03 Ontricus


Spoiler



4.  13.53 DGCubes
5.  13.79 Trig0n
6.  17.54 WorldoBlocks
7.  17.72 OriginalUsername
8.  18.35 Zeke Mackay
9.  20.28 NathanaelCubes
10.  20.93 Neb
11.  22.41 milo black
12.  22.51 [email protected]
13.  24.06 ichcubegern
14.  24.97 InlandEmpireCuber
15.  26.37 xyzzy
16.  28.99 abunickabhi
17.  30.96 Billybong378
18.  31.05 Liam Wadek
19.  34.38 Mike Hughey
20.  35.21 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
21.  37.71 Sub1Hour
22.  38.13 SnappyCuber
23.  38.49 OJ Cubing
24.  40.60 PingPongCuber
25.  40.99 swankfukinc
26.  48.86 thembldlord
27.  53.93 CubicCubes
28.  1:01.99 Jacck


*Master Pyraminx*(18)
1.  32.34 Ontricus
2.  38.64 milo black
3.  39.06 ichcubegern


Spoiler



4.  43.60 Billybong378
5.  48.49 Zeke Mackay
6.  50.07 BleachedTurtle
7.  57.53 Mike Hughey
8.  58.72 abunickabhi
9.  59.96 Trig0n
10.  1:02.25 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
11.  1:02.71 m24816
12.  1:06.89 thembldlord
13.  1:23.65 swankfukinc
14.  1:43.38 Elf
15.  1:43.84 2017LAMB06
16.  1:44.72 Jacck
17.  2:07.15 InlandEmpireCuber
18.  2:45.77 PingPongCuber



*Contest results*(224)
1.  1323 OriginalUsername
2.  1186 JoXCuber
3.  1169 thembldlord


Spoiler



4.  1130 PokeCubes
5.  1119 ichcubegern
6.  1104 AidanNoogie
7.  1060 milo black
8.  1042 Elf
9.  1022 Luke Garrett
10.  1017 cuberkid10
11.  1012 MCuber
12.  1006 DGCubes
13.  1003 MrKuba600
14.  944 Shadowjockey
15.  928 Ontricus
16.  895 jancsi02
17.  851 Marcus Siu
18.  850 TheodorNordstrand
19.  832 abunickabhi
20.  826 Connor Yungbluth
21.  823 Nicos
22.  814 CubicPickle
23.  800 mihnea3000
24.  792 trav1
25.  782 PlatonCuber
26.  778 Trig0n
27.  777 YoniStrass
28.  769 2016LAIL01
29.  755 2017LAMB06
30.  734 Kerry_Creech
31.  728 [email protected]
32.  723 niclas.mach
33.  718 Liam Wadek
34.  705 Zeke Mackay
35.  704 MattP98
36.  703 asacuber
37.  692 whatshisbucket
38.  666 Aleksandar Dukleski
39.  658 TheDubDubJr
40.  655 thecubingwizard
41.  644 tJardigradHe
42.  643 VJW
43.  642 Ivan95
44.  641 NathanaelCubes
45.  630 riz3ndrr
46.  626 aaron paskow
47.  618 Antto Pitkänen
48.  608 RileyN23
49.  605 m24816
50.  604 V.Kochergin
51.  598 EdubCubes
51.  598 Cooki348
53.  585 ARandomCuber
54.  578 Sub1Hour
55.  576 Jonah Jarvis
55.  576 DhruvA
57.  568 Mike Hughey
58.  567 Allagos
59.  557 Toothcraver55
60.  553 The Cubinator
61.  551 JakubDrobny
62.  544 Turkey vld
63.  539 [email protected]
64.  535 Marco21
65.  534 jason3141
66.  523 turtwig
67.  519 swankfukinc
68.  516 xyzzy
69.  512 WorldoBlocks
70.  511 Logan
71.  510 MichaelNielsen
72.  509 Neb
73.  507 fun at the joy
74.  498 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
75.  497 InlandEmpireCuber
76.  493 skewber10
77.  487 sigalig
78.  482 G2013
79.  480 Pyra42
80.  478 blacksanta
81.  474 Dylan Swarts
82.  468 Nikhil George
83.  467 Kylegadj
84.  446 Rubiksdude4144
85.  437 NoProblemCubing
86.  427 avshalom
87.  420 Juicejam
88.  418 yjko
88.  418 RandomPerson84
90.  402 Angry_Mob
91.  399 Hjerpower
92.  391 OJ Cubing
92.  391 tigermaxi
94.  385 Infraredlizards
95.  384 bennettstouder
96.  373 begiuli65
96.  373 Ghost Cuber
98.  370 OwenB
99.  369 Fred Lang
100.  365 HawaiiLife745
101.  352 sleipnir
102.  351 PotatoesAreUs
103.  345 d4m1no
104.  343 TipsterTrickster
105.  339 Awesomesaucer
106.  335 Mateusz.K
107.  333 vedroboev
108.  327 MartinN13
109.  325 Matt Hudon
110.  323 ExultantCarn
111.  318 camcuber
111.  318 Richie72
113.  300 xpoes
114.  289 Coinman_
115.  288 lucas
116.  286 Manatee 10235
117.  280 Coneman
118.  277 CubicCubes
119.  274 theos
120.  265 gutte02
121.  264 TheNoobCuber
121.  264 goidlon
123.  262 Parke187
124.  260 Bogdan
125.  249 UnknownCanvas
125.  249 Schmizee
127.  244 Billybong378
128.  232 Underwatercuber
129.  223 topppits
130.  221 ican97
131.  218 uesyuu
131.  218 BiscutDNF
133.  217 yovliporat
134.  213 Caleb Arnette
134.  213 Abhi
136.  210 Keroma12
137.  209 speedcube.insta
137.  209 Milesb95
139.  207 Last Layer King
140.  206 Deri Nata Wijaya
141.  204 Bonmon2
142.  203 Brizzle
143.  202 JMHCubed
144.  200 revaldoah
145.  198 Glomnipotent
146.  197 sasha_dev
147.  194 Moreno van Rooijen
148.  193 20luky3
149.  192 SnappyCuber
150.  187 John Benwell
151.  186 TheCubingAddict980
152.  181 TomTheCuber101
153.  178 Petri Krzywacki
154.  169 brad711
155.  166 Legomanz
156.  157 audiophile121
157.  155 buzzteam4
158.  154 PingPongCuber
159.  153 Jacck
160.  152 One Wheel
161.  150 Nayano
162.  149 Mikikajek
163.  146 vilkkuti25
164.  143 BleachedTurtle
165.  142 MatsBergsten
166.  136 Janav Gupta
167.  131 鄧南英
167.  131 PredtherCuber
167.  131 Nitheesh fmc
170.  129 T1_M0
171.  128 Nam Dank the Tank
172.  127 Bubbagrub
172.  127 [email protected]
174.  126 S.S.STAR
175.  122 M O
176.  114 lego303
177.  109 borjan baboski
178.  108 Letmeinpls
178.  108 filipemtx
180.  106 connor132435
180.  106 SuperCheese
182.  103 SpartanSailor
183.  99 Trexrush1
184.  98 oliviervlcube
185.  96 EphraYeem
186.  89 SpeedCubeReview
186.  89 John123
188.  88 Alpha cuber
189.  78 Praneel710
190.  73 ImmolatedMarmoset
191.  71 Michael123
192.  69 Immolated-Marmoset
192.  69 RishiS_15
194.  56 Andrew_Rizo
194.  56 The Rubiks GRUbe
194.  56 [email protected]
197.  51 WoowyBaby
198.  49 B-cubes
199.  48 elimescube
200.  47 Juan Peralta
200.  47 CRNils
202.  42 dhafin
203.  41 dnguyen2204
204.  38 Worm 09624
205.  37 bgcatfan
206.  36 CyanSandwich
207.  35 Kit Clement
208.  34 markdlei
208.  34 Theo Leinad
210.  31 João Vinicius
211.  29 deadcat
211.  29 keebruce
213.  25 Helmer Ewert
213.  25 CubicOreo
215.  20 craccho
216.  19 SlowCuber
216.  19 Karam
216.  19 hadofhfo
219.  14 TommyC
220.  13 Foreright
220.  13 NickS
222.  6 JailtonMendes
223.  4 Vincent (Xuan Yong ting
224.  3 aerocube


----------



## ichcubegerne (Apr 2, 2019)

so sad to miss out on so many points bc im really sick...


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 3, 2019)

How many cards in a deck? That's right, 52, and that's the number of this week's winner.

That means the winner is *Cooki348!* Congratulations!!


----------

